# Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe sehr ärgerliche Erfahrungen mit Abrechnungsfehlern bezüglich access2surf (easynet) gemacht.

Die Colt Telecom GmbH (acoreus) fordert einen Betrag von 106.44 Euro ein, den ich allerdings nicht verbraucht habe, sondern im Abrechnungszeitraum (04/05 2004) bei diesem Anbieter ca. 21.30 Euro !
Ich habe sofort bei der der Firma angerufen und versucht die Angelegenheit zu klären.
Kernaussage war, die Colt Telecom GmbH habe ein Zertifikat der Regulierungsbehörde und damit sei nachgewiesen, daß ihre Abrechnungen korrekt seinen, und der Smartsurfer, den ich gelegentlich zur Einwahl nutze, zeige falsche Tarife an. 
Auf hartnäckige Nachfrage erhielt ich die Auskunft, daß ich die Einwahlnummern 01911-4540 (access2surf XI), 01911-4554 (access2surf IX) und 01911-4555 (access2surf X) gewählt habe, was auch richtig ist. Die Tarife die dieser Anbieter auf seiner website http://www.access2surf.de/tarife/ 
angibt stimmen exakt mit den Angaben im Smartsurfer überein. 
Erstaunlich war die Tatsache, daß mir die Dame am Telefon weiss machen wollte, der Anbieter verlange bis zu 4 cent pro Minute und sofort einen günstigeren Anbieter parat hatte....

Nachdem ich die Rechnung minutiös geprüft habe rief ich nochmal bei Colt Telecom GmbH an und erhielt dann die Auskunft, mein ISDN-Journal und der Smartsurfer wären ja auf dem gleichen PC installiert und daher würden beide Programme falsche Angaben machen...
Irgendwas wurde später noch von der Uhr gefaselt, die ja meine Programme steuere.... Es wurde immer absurder.
Als ich die Dame dann ganz provokativ fragte, ob es denn in Wirklichkeit 11 Uhr sei, wenn meine Uhr auf dem PC 23 Uhr anzeigt, und nur zufällig sei es draussen dunkel, bot sie mir eine 'technische Recherche' an, bei der überprüft werden würde, ob die Arbrechnung korrekt sei, die allerdings 'mehrere Wochen' dauern könne.
Ich gab diese dann in Auftrag.

Zwischenzeitlich überprüfte ich das ISDN-Journal, welches alle angewählten Verbindungen aufzeichnet, und verglich die Einwahlzeiten und Dauer der Verbindungen mit der Smartsurfer Aufstellung, und dann mit den Tarifen (Minutenpreis und Einwahlgebühr) die access2surf auf der website angibt.
Die habe ich mir auch ausgedruckt.
Übrigens auch im Smartsurfer sind diese Tarife nach wie vor so angegeben... 
Danach komme ich zu dem gleichen Ergebnis der Smartsurfer Kostenaufstellung, und NIEMALS auf einen Betrag von 106.44 Euro.

Ich habe übrigens von einem Callcenter-Mitarbeiter der Telefonica Deutschland GmbH (acoreus), die u.a. Aktivinet (easynet) abrechnet, erfahren, daß es im April/Mai einige Abrechnungsfehler bei easynet gegeben haben soll.
Der Herr riet mir die Rechnung vorerst nicht zu bezahlen, da ich eine korrigierte Rechnung erhalten werde.
Bisher allerdings nicht.

Da die Telekom keine Einzugsermächtigung von mir hat, habe ich die Posten beider Provider abgezogen und bisher nicht bezahlt.
Letzten Freitag rief mich eine Dame von Colt Telecom (acoreus) an und sagte mir, die 'technische Recherche' sei inzwischen abgeschlossen und hätte gezeigt, daß die Abrechnung korrekt sei. Da ich die Kosten in der geforderten Höhe verursacht habe, müsse ich die Rechnung nun auch bezahlen.
Ich bat sie mir nachvollziehbare Unterlagen der Abrechnung und der 'technischen Recherche' zu schicken, worauf hin sie recht unfreundlich wurde und meinte sie versuche mich bereits 'seit Wochen' zu erreichen.
Die Nummer der Anruferin war übrigens unterdrückt... 
Nachvollziehbare Rechnungsunterlagen bzw. der technischen Recherche habe ich bisher nicht erhalten !

Recherchen im Internet zeigen, daß es offensichtlich einige Kunden gibt, die solche und ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Abrechnungsdifferenzen o.g. Provider, Netzbetreiber bzw. Abrechnungsdienstleister gemacht haben.

Ich denke, die Rechnungen nicht in der geforderten Höhe zu bezahlen, sondern nur die (sofern nachvollziehbar) tatsächlich entstandenen Kosten, ist ein Weg.
Inzwischen bin ich aber zu der Auffassung gekommen, daß es im Bereich des Möglichen liegt, hierbei handelt es sich gar nicht um einen Abrechnungsfehler, sondern um Betrug.
Ein Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung und gegen eventuell folgende Mahnungen ist daher dringend notwendig.
Außerderdem werde ich diesen Vorfall der Regulierungsbehörde melden und mich an die hiesige Verbraucherzentrale wenden.
Und natürlich benutze ich diese Provider nicht mehr !

Ich hoffe es melden sich auf diesem Wege weitere Betroffene.
Vielleicht können wir gemeinsam eine Gegenwehrstrategie entwickeln.

Über den weiteren Verlauf dieser Angelegenheit werde ich berichten.

Gruss quid-pro-quo


----------



## quid-pro-quo (4 Juli 2004)

Inzwischen habe ich von Colt Telecom GmbH sowohl eine Mahnung, als auch eine 'Rückerstattung' der überhöht eingeforderten Beträge erhalten.
Man könnte meinen damit sei der Fall erledigt und alles in Ordnung.
Weit gefehlt, denn jetzt geht der Ärger erst richtig los. 
Durch die Rückerstattung der Colt Telecom GmbH i.H.v. knapp 71 Euro Netto hatte ich einen Minusbetrag auf der Telekom-Rechnung vom Juni.
Erstaunlich, denn ich habe der Colt Telecom GmbH bisher keinen Euro zukommen lassen, worüber auch die Telekom Kenntnis hat, denn ich habe die Rechnung vom Mai ja um eben diese strittigen Beträge gekürzt.

Die Telekom war bisher nicht in der Lage diese Angelegenheit seitens ihrer Kundenbuchhaltung zu klären, obwohl ich eine korrigierte Rechnung verlangt habe. Die Niederlassung, bei der die Buchhaltung erfolgt hat mich nicht mehr zurück gerufen.

Seitens der Colt Telecom GmbH wird nun zwar nicht mehr behauptet ich hätte die Kosten in der ursprünglichen Höhe verursacht und der SmartSurfer bzw. meine Programme zeigen falsche Daten an, sondern daß der Provider (access2surf), bzw. der Netzbetreiber (easynet), bzw. die Telekom falsche Abrechnungsdaten geliefert habe.
KEIN Wort der Entschuldigung, sondern jetzt fordern sie einen Gesamtbetrag ein, der 'zufälligerweise' dem auf der Mahnung entspricht.
Mein Einwand ich habe ja diesen Abrechnungsfehler nicht zu verantworten, und ich werde auch nichts, außer den tatsächlich entstandenen Online-Kosten bezahlen, und auch mein energischer Hinweis, daß mir erheblicher Kosten- und Zeitaufwand durch Schriftverkehr und Telefonate entstanden ist, wurde bisher nicht sonderlich ernst genommen, denn seitens der Call-Center-Beschäftigten wurde mir wiederholt nahe gelegt 'einfach den Mahnbetrag zu zahlen und damit sei die Sache erledigt'....
Argumente werden ja bekanntlich durch ständige Wiederholung nicht besser, daher werde ich weiter versuchen die Angelegenheit mit der Telekom direkt zu klären und nochmals eine korrigierte Rechnung verlangen.

Soll sich der 'acoreus-Apparat' den öminösen Ersattungsbetrag von der Telekom holen, denn damit habe ich nachweislich nichts zu tun !
Ich werde die Mahnbeträge in Höhe der ürsprünglichen, und inzwischen erwiesenermaßen FALSCHEN Abrechnung vom April und Mai 2004 der Colt Telecom GmbH (acoreus), natürlich NICHT bezahlen, denn dies könnte ja als ein Eingeständnis / Einverständnis interpretiert werden.
Ich nutze diese(n) Anbieter garantiert nicht mehr, denn auf Provider, die ihre Kunden derartig dreist und inkompetent behandeln verzichte ich seit Zugang der Mai-Rechnung ! Lieber bezahle ich bei einem anderen Provider 0.14 Cent mehr...

'Vertrauen ist gut - Kontrolle ist besser' sagte schon Lenin...
Daher kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, die Abrechnungen der Provider genau mit den Daten im SmartSurfer und denen der Anbieter direkt auf deren Webseiten zu vergleichen, auszudrucken und ggf. überhöhte Rechnungen zu reklamieren.
Denn ein 'Zertifikat' der Regulierungsbehörde garantiert noch lange keine korrekte Abrechnung, wie die geschilderten Fälle zeigen !

Gruss quid-pro-quo


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

*Colt Telecom GmbH, Telefonica, T-COM etc.*



			
				quid-pro-quo schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen habe ich von Colt Telecom GmbH sowohl eine Mahnung, als auch eine 'Rückerstattung' der überhöht eingeforderten Beträge erhalten.Durch die Rückerstattung der Colt Telecom GmbH i.H.v. knapp 71 Euro Netto hatte ich einen Minusbetrag auf der Telekom-Rechnung vom Juni. Die Telekom war bisher nicht in der Lage diese Angelegenheit seitens ihrer Kundenbuchhaltung zu klären, obwohl ich eine korrigierte Rechnung verlangt habe. Die Niederlassung, bei der die Buchhaltung erfolgt hat mich nicht mehr zurück gerufen.
> KEIN Wort der Entschuldigung, sondern jetzt fordern sie einen Gesamtbetrag ein, der 'zufälligerweise' dem auf der Mahnung entspricht.
> Mein Einwand ich habe ja diesen Abrechnungsfehler nicht zu verantworten, und ich werde auch nichts, außer den tatsächlich entstandenen Online-Kosten bezahlen, und auch mein energischer Hinweis, daß mir erheblicher Kosten- und Zeitaufwand durch Schriftverkehr und Telefonate entstanden ist, wurde bisher nicht sonderlich ernst genommen, denn seitens der Call-Center-Beschäftigten wurde mir wiederholt nahe gelegt 'einfach den Mahnbetrag zu zahlen und damit sei die Sache erledigt'....
> Argumente werden ja bekanntlich durch ständige Wiederholung nicht besser, daher werde ich weiter versuchen die Angelegenheit mit der Telekom direkt zu klären und nochmals eine korrigierte Rechnung verlangen.
> ...



Was für ein Chaos! Der nackte Wahnsinn!
Also, dass ist ja zumindest eine Art chaotischer Buchführung "hoch Drei" oder gar vorsätzliche Abzocke, von manchem Betroffenen hier auch schon manchmal als "Betrug" tituliert. 
Vor Gericht kann das doch nicht funzen. Über solche IT- Unternehmen mit desolatem Geschäftsgebahren sollte man die RegTP und die Wettbewerbszentrale informieren. Könnte ja sein, dass man sich so Wettbewerbsvorteile verschaffen will? 
Die Auskünfte in den CallCentern werden später, eigene Erfahrung bei der TELEKOM, einfach bestritten. Dem Mitarbeiter sei sogar gedroht worden, dass er den Job verliere, munkelte einer seiner Kollegen. Also alles immer nur schriftlich, per Fax und Sendebericht direkt an die Firmenzentrale.


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2004)

*Telefonica*

Ich habe grade ein ähnliches Problem.
Habe soeben die Rechnung der Telekom erhalten, darauf alle Anbieter und Tarife aufgelistet, nur Telefonica schafft es nicht die Anbieter dazuzuschreiben und verlangt pauschal ca 70 Euro.

Laut Smartsurfer ist allerdings meine gesammte Onlinerechnung im betreffenden Zeitraum nur über ca 33 Euro.

Zunächst ein erster Anruf brachte mir den Hinweis "das ich den Smartsurfer wegschmeissen kann" und die Frage welcher Tarif das denn nun sei der die Kosten verursachte, nur die allgemeine Einwahlnummer 019161.

Da nur die Tarife von 123GetOnline fehlen nehme ich an es liegt an diesen.
Natürlich stimmen die Smartsurfer-Angaben mit denen auf der Homepage überein.

Ein zweiter Anruf bei einem anderen freundlicheren Mitarbeiter brachte immerhin das Ergebnis, dass die Rechnung überprüft werden soll, was 1-2 Wochen dauert. Jedoch in Anbetracht der Erfahrungen des Thread-Eröffners kann ich mir denken was dabei rauskommt.

Auf jeden Fal werd ich jetzt erstmal Widerspruch bei der Telekom einlegen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

*telefonica*

Ich habe auch das gleiche Problem.Muss laut Telekom 56 Teuro an Telefonica zahlen,was natuerlich nicht stimmen kann,habe auch smartsurfer benutzt.Werde jetzt Widerspruch bei Telekom einlegen,und Einzugsermaechtigung entziehen. 
Wie muss ich dann weiter vorgehen?


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2005)

Wenn Du bei der T-Com widersprichst, dann wird die Forderung eines "anderen Anbieters" ausgebucht - das mit der Einzugsermächtigung kannste Dir sparen. Du bekommst dann von Telefonica eine separate Rechnung und da musst Du entsprechend reagieren.


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

*123getonline*

Mir sind die horrenden Kosten auf meiner letzten Telefonrechnung aufgefallen. Vor allem sticht der Anbieter TELEFONICA DEUTSCHLAND GMBH bei den Onlinediensten auf den letzten beiden Rechnungen heraus. 57,68 € für den Zeitraum 30.07-22.08.2005 und 50,43 für den Zeitraum 28.06-29.07.

Ich habe von diesem Anbieter den Einzelverbindungsnachweis verlangt, den ich dann anschließend selbst unter w*w.yellex.com einsehen konnte. Da ich mich per SmartSurfer (SS) ins Internet einwähle und dieser zuerst den günstigsten Anbieter anzeigt, habe ich mich in den letzten 2 Monaten durch den günstigsten Tarif von „123getonline“ eingeloggt. Da ich den SS fast täglich update’e, ist es unmöglich, dass ich durch eigenes Verschulden es zu solchen Kosten kommen ließ. Während man mir vorgaukelte zu dem angegebenen Preis zu surfen(nämlich deutlich unter 1 ct/min.), hat man mir in Wirklichkeit das 10-fache!!! berechnet. Für dieses Geld hätte ich mir DSL-Flatrate holen können!

Von der Telekom habe ich beide Beträge zurückgeholt. Den Anbieter 123getOnline habe ich sowohl telefonisch wie auch per Mail kontaktiert. Auch Telefonica Deutschland GmbH habe ich unter der eMail Adresse: [email protected] über meine Schritte informiert. 
Bei web.de musste ich die Sache natürlich auch schildern, was auch nicht gerade billig war: 1,86 Euro/min.!!!  

Ich bin bereit das Geld zu bezahlen, was ich versurft hatte, jedoch nicht zu dem Preis der mir in Rechnung gestellt wurde.
Nun warte ich was passiert. Bis jetzt habe ich keine Antwort bekommen.
Wen hat es noch erwischt?
[email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (17 September 2005)

mich !
habe heute telekom rechnung mit vollkommen überhöhten preisen 
von telefonica erhalten ... schocking ! leider kann ich ja erst am 
montag dort jmd erreichen, aber was kann man tun ???
auch ich nutze bzw. nutzte den smartsurfer --- kann ich dem 
jetzt überhaupt noch vertrauen ? und muß ich die rechnung zahlen ?


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*smartsurfer*

Hallo,

habe ebenfalls mehrere überhöhte Rechnungen von call-by-call - Anbietern, die ich über smartsurfer angewählt habe, wobei ich einige inzwischen nach Mahnung zähnknirschend bezahlt habe, leider.
Jetzt aber  reichts mir endgültig: Für einen Zeitraum von etwa 10 Tagen im Juni 05 berechnet mit BT (Easynet) 41,59 Euro für 12 Verbindungen laut Einzelverbindungsnachweis, während der Smartsurfer für denselben Zeitraum und Tarif  gerade mal  86 Cent protokolliert, und zwar für nur 6 Verbindungen!!
Habe ausschließlich den SS für Internetverbindungen genutzt!

Habe den Fall Zeit an Web.de weitergeleitet, aber immer noch keine Stellungnahme!
Was kann ich tun, da leider keine Rechtsschutzversicherung, weiss jemand Rat??


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

*Re: smartsurfer*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich tun, da leider keine Rechtsschutzversicherung, weiss jemand Rat??


Frage doch mal mit Deinen Daten bei easynet.de an, welchen Tarif der tolle SmartSurfer da heraus gesucht hatte. Easynet vertreibt übrigens sehr viele Produkte unterschiedlicher Unternehmen mit seiner BT-Anbindung. Somit ist Easynet nicht unbedingt der Vertragspartner und deshalb ist auch deren Website nicht  sonderlich hilfreich.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

"Frage doch mal mit Deinen Daten bei easynet.de an, welchen Tarif der tolle SmartSurfer da heraus gesucht hatte. Easynet vertreibt übrigens sehr viele Produkte unterschiedlicher Unternehmen mit seiner BT-Anbindung."

Verdammt, wie markiert man denn so ein Zitat in einem Beitrag??

Also der Tarif hieß Aktiv 1, war immer der billigste im SS und dann plötzlich verschwunden.


----------



## webwatcher (30 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, wie markiert man denn so ein Zitat in einem Beitrag??


indem man ein Antwortposting mit dem Zitatbutton startet, oben rechts in dem zu zitierenden Posting....
( oder von Hand mit dem Quote-Button ) 

ww


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oktober 2005)

*TELEFONICA*

Ich habe meine beiden letzten Rechnungen von TELEFONICA bei der Telekom zurückgezogen. Bis jetzt ist mir noch keine Mahnung ins Haus geflattert, aber ich rechne schon damit. Ich werde mich dann auf jeden Fall an einen Rechtsanwalt wenden. WEB.DE schreibt mir die ganze Zeit, dass ich schuld bin, weil ich die Tarife nicht aktualisiert habe und weil ich eine Firewall hätte. Alles QUATSCH!!! Ich habe die Tarife aktualisiert. Komisch, den Smartsurfer benutze ich schon seit Jahren und bis jetzt gabs keine Probleme mit den Updates. Ich habe bereits einen Eintrag auf dieser Seite als "Gast". Also, ihr könnt euch auch schriftlich an mich wenden. Ich würd mich freuen, wenn wir gemeinsam gegen diesen [...] vorgehen könnten.

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

*Re: TELEFONICA*

Hallo,
ich habe auch eine erhöhte Abrechnung von Telefonica erhalten.
Ich arbeite allerdings nicht mit dem smartserver, sondern nutze den
Zugang cybergate.
Diese haben sich trotz E-Mails und Briefen von mir nicht darauf reagiert.
Ich habe die Rechnung bezahlt und werde keine weiteren Schritte einleiten
da ich das für sinnlos halte.
Gruß
rudionline


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

*Telefonica*

Ich habe eine Mahnung ins Haus bekommen. Die Sache liegt jetzt beim Anwalt.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Oktober 2005)

ich habe heute in meiner telekom-rechnung sogar zwei überhöhte forderungen gefunden (14 & 30 €). Beide von acoreus (einmal Colt & einmal Telefonica). habe gleich auch schon ne einspruchs-mail weggeschickt.

hatte den selben ärger gerade mit der vorletzten / letzten telekom-rechnung, da allerdings mit "callando". die haben mir nach meiner beschwerde & der übersendung meiner "online-protokolle" in der letzten rechnung eine gutschrift gegeben. diese war allerdings mit den tatsächlichen online-kosten und neu entstandenen zusammengerechnet, so dass ich überhaupt keine abrechungskontrolle hatte 

smartsurfer hat mir vorher nie ärger gemacht, aber die zeit september-oktober 2005 scheint für ihn problematisch zu sein.

mal sehen, was aus meinen heutigen beschwerden wird, letztes mal (callando) hat man sich auf übertragungsfehler, zahlendreher und falsche kundennummer rausgeredet, ich glaube aber an [ edit] - erst viel fordern, und dann warten, wer ohne zu meckern bezahlt - es werden genug sein...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (30 Oktober 2005)

*Die üblich Verdächtigen natürlich Telefonica wer den sonst!!*

Bei mir war die August und die Septemberechnung zu hoch, war das ganze Jahr bei Telefonica, jedes Monat davor war in "Ordnung", habe ständig die Webseite nach Tarifänderungen durchsucht aber wie aus heiterem Himmel wurden aus 2EUR pro Tag gleich 19 oder 20EUR Gleiche Nummer gleiche userkennung gleicher Zeitraum keine Änderung auf der Tarifseite!!! Hat jemand Ähnliche erfahrungen? laufen sammelklagen anzeigen oder ähnliches, würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen!!

[email protected]
bit-investigator


_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## sascha (30 Oktober 2005)

Nein, Sammelklagen laufen derzeit nicht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474


----------



## deepthougt (6 November 2005)

*Falsche Abrechnungen bei by Call Internetverbindungen*

Ich lese hier immer wieder, dass es Probleme bei Abrechungen gibt. 
Davon sind wohl viele Surfer betroffen.

Callando wollte von mir im September ca. 45 Euro.
Nach einem Anruf bei der Telekom, hatte diese den Betrag bei der Rechnung ausgeklammert und an Callando erst gar nicht abgeführt.
Callando bekam von mir einen schriftlichen Widerspruch. Der geforderte Betrag wäre falsch. Ich forderte Callando auf mir die Forderung binnen 2 Wochen lückenlos zu beweisen. Das haben Sie nicht getan, sondern irgendeinen Blödsinn geschrieben. Also gut, in diesem Falle muss ich nicht zahlen, denn wer eine Forderung aufstellt, der muss die Richtigkeit im Zweifel nachweisen. Bisher wollte auch Callando nichts mehr von mir. Das war doch ganz einfach.

Ich kann nur jedem raten von Anrufen bei Anbietern mit kostenpflichtiger Hotline abzusehen. Das ist die reinste Verschwendung deiner kostbaren Zeit. Ihr müsst den Spieß rumdrehen. Letztendlich sitzt ihr am längeren Hebel. Die Anbieter möchten was von euch. Und sie müssen die Richtigkeit Ihrer irrtümlichen Forderungen nachweisen. Tun sie es nicht, können sie es nicht, oder wollen es nicht, so ist das nicht euer Problem. In diesem Falle müsst Ihr nicht zahlen. Habt ihr  den Anbieter aufgefordert den Nachweis über seine Forderung zu führen und er kommt dem nicht nach, so hat er vor einem Gericht so gut wie keine Chance!

Auf der letzen Rechnung möchte die Telefonica GmbH zu viel Geld von mir. Mehr Geld als das SmartSurfer Protokoll anzeigt. Außerdem hatte ich nach dem Protokoll diesen Anbieter nicht verwendet. Wobei Telefonica auf der Telekom Rechnung nur "Verbindung zu Onlinediensten" angibt, ohne den Tarif oder Produktnamen zu nennen. Das ist erklärungsbedürftig. Entweder kommt eine gute Erklärung, oder ich zahl wieder nichts. Da bin ich kurz angebunden. 

Was den SmartSurfer anbetrifft, den habe ich nun außer Betrieb genommen. Erstens wegen den Tarifprobleme. Zweitens wegen steigenden Tarifen im SmartSurfer und drittens wegen diesen neuen Erkenntnissen: http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw44/s19296.html


----------



## Reiner1 (11 November 2005)

*123getonline und acoreus/Telefonica*

Ich habe im letzten Abrechnungsmonat der Telekom mehrere Tarife von
123GetOnline genutzt, wie ich das auch schon früher oft getan habe.
In einem Fall, nämlich bei dem Tarif "GetOnline Ghostmelody" wurde mir jeweils ein falscher Betrag berechnet.
Meine Verbindungen baue (bzw baute) ich immer mit dem smartsurfer auf.
Ich suche jetzt andere Betroffene und Leute, die eventuell eine Kopie der 123GetOnline-Tarife im Oktober haben. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2005)

*Re: 123getonline und acoreus/Telefonica*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe im letzten Abrechnungsmonat der Telekom mehrere Tarife von
> 123GetOnline genutzt, wie ich das auch schon früher oft getan habe.
> In einem Fall, nämlich bei dem Tarif "GetOnline Ghostmelody" wurde mir jeweils ein falscher Betrag berechnet.
> Meine Verbindungen baue (bzw baute) ich immer mit dem smartsurfer auf.
> ...




Hallo Reiner,
ich habe heute auch meine Telefonrechnung erhalten und siehe da das selbe Problem mit 123GetOnline und den letzten Tarifen. (Bei mir ca. 50€ anstatt der durch Websurfer angezeigten 6€). Natürlich sofort angerufen unter der hoffentlich kostenlosen (?) 0800 Nummer.
Nun warte ich auf den angeforderten Einzelkostennachweis, der mir per E-Mail zukommen soll.
Ich freue mich auch schon auf die nächste Tel.-Rechnung, Websurfer hat am 31.10.05 die Änderung von 123GetOnline nicht übernommen
was mich für den Tag auch noch mal ca. 22€ kosten dürfte.
Screenshots von den Tarifen habe ich natürlich auch nicht geschossen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2005)

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/a-telefonica/1-1.html
http://www.123getonline.de/default.asp?p=30
Alle Jahre wieder?

Schon bei der Firma nachgefragt? Vielleicht ist das lediglich ein Missverständnis oder ein "menschlicher Fehler"?

Adressen unter www.123geto***.de

s.a.
http://www.ureader.de/message/1441155.aspx
(Die Firma wurde offenbar im Juli/August im Hamburger Handelsregister gelöscht und ist nach Frankfurt umgezogen, das erklärt wohl die beiden Adressen in Hamburg und Frankfurt. 

s.a.
http://www.activinet.de/activitarife.asp
http://www.activinet.de/lcr.asp


> Die Activinet Dienste waren spezielle Angebote nur für die Nutzer des Smartsurfers. Aus diesem Grunde haben wir die Zugangsdaten unsere Dienste nie veröffentlicht. Seit dem 20.September 2004 gilt eine neue SmartSurfer Tarif Policy, die es uns nicht mehr erlaubt die Activinet Tarife fortzuführen. SmartSurfer entfernte diese aus dem LCR.
> Wir möchten uns für die Ihnen entstandenen Unbequemlichkeiten entschuldigen, obwohl wir davon ausgehen, dass Sie seit der Entfernung aus dem LCR nicht mehr auf Activinet zugreifen konnten.
> Herzlichen Dank für die Nutzung von Activinet



Woher kommen denn diese Firmen alle?
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?activinet.de
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?123getonline.de


----------



## jens1978 (12 November 2005)

Bei denen angefragt habe ich noch nicht, ich warte jetzt erst einmal auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweis den ich bei Telefonica Deutschland angefordert habe, der soll mir per Mail zukommen.
Wie lange dauert das wohl?


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 November 2005)

123getonline schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Fragen zur Rechnungsstellung, wenden Sie sich bitte an die Hotline-Nummer der Acoreus AG: 0800 10 10 339


(von der Homepage des Anbieters 123getonline.de)


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

Hi! Ich hatte das gleiche Problem (Abrechnung Oktober)!!! Es handelt sich definitiv um den Tarif *GetOnline Ghostmelody* und zwar in der Zeit von 17-20 Uhr. Er wurde am 20. 10. 05 geändert, aber nicht im SmartSurfer aktualisiert. Beim Anruf bei der Telefonica-Hotline erklärte der durchaus freundliche Mitarbeiter: "Da haben die von WEB.DE wohl bei der Aktualisierung geschlampt". S*H*I*T happens. Mich hat der Spaß 65 EURONEN gekostet.   PS: Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis via Mail war allerdings binnen einer Minute da.
MfG Max


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2005)

*Telefonica, 123getOnline, Smartsurfer*

Hallo, ich habe auch schon paar Einträge auf diesen Seiten gelassen. Statt den laut SmartSurfer versurften 25 € innerhalb von 2 Monaten hat man mir über 140 € berechnet vor allem für den Anbieter 123getOnline. Die Sache liegt beim Anwalt. Telefonica hat mir bereits Mahnungen (2€ Mahngebühren pro Rechnung)geschickt und neulich hat sich auch schon ein Inkasso-Unternehmen gemeldet (25 € zusätzliche Mahngebühren). Der Anwalt sagt, daß Telefonica mir nachweisen muß, daß sie mit mir über diese Tarife einen Vertrag geschlossen hat. Und solche Traife zu denen ich angeblich gesurft sein soll, hat man mit mir nicht vereinbart. Ich bin schon gespannt, was noch passiert...


----------



## Reiner1 (13 November 2005)

Max-D. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Ich hatte das gleiche Problem (Abrechnung Oktober)!!! Es handelt sich definitiv um den Tarif *GetOnline Ghostmelody* und zwar in der Zeit von 17-20 Uhr. Er wurde am 20. 10. 05 geändert, aber nicht im SmartSurfer aktualisiert. Beim Anruf bei der Telefonica-Hotline erklärte der durchaus freundliche Mitarbeiter: "Da haben die von WEB.DE wohl bei der Aktualisierung geschlampt". S*H*I*T happens. Mich hat der Spaß 65 EURONEN gekostet.   PS: Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis via Mail war allerdings binnen einer Minute da.
> MfG Max



Ich habe mittlerweile von acoreus eine Kopie der Preisliste von 123Getonline bekommen. Demnach wurden die tarife am 14.10.05 geändert. Interessanterweise habe ich in meinem smartsurfer-Protokoll für den Tarif "Ghostmelody" die Rufnummer ....128 stehen, während in der gemailten Tarifübersicht bei der Endnummer ...128 "Dracula´s travel steht. 
Im smartsurfer-Protokoll sind unter der Endnummer ...128 beide Tarife verzeichnet, während 123GetOnline für jeden Tarif eine andere Nummer hat. Damit hat eindeutig der smartsurfer einen Fehler gemacht.
Dabei sollte doch zu diesem Zeitraum schon die zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit gelten. Haben wir jetzt einen Anspruch an web?
Schön wärs......ade smartsurfer!

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reiner1 (14 November 2005)

Max-D. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi! Ich hatte das gleiche Problem (Abrechnung Oktober)!!! Es handelt sich definitiv um den Tarif *GetOnline Ghostmelody* und zwar in der Zeit von 17-20 Uhr. Er wurde am 20. 10. 05 geändert, aber nicht im SmartSurfer aktualisiert. Beim Anruf bei der Telefonica-Hotline erklärte der durchaus freundliche Mitarbeiter: "Da haben die von WEB.DE wohl bei der Aktualisierung geschlampt". S*H*I*T happens. Mich hat der Spaß 65 EURONEN gekostet.   PS: Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis via Mail war allerdings binnen einer Minute da.
> MfG Max



Mir ist gerade eingefallen, daß 123GetOnline ja am 20.10.05 nach dem 14.10.05 schon wieder eine neue Tariftabelle haben könnte.
Falls jemand eine Tariftabelle ab 20.10.05 hat, bitte hier posten oder als PN. Ich kann eine Tabelle ab 14.10. liefern, falls gewünscht.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

Hallo,

leider kontrolliere ich nicht immer genau meine Telefonrechnung aber Beträge über 10€ schaue ich mir etwas genauer an. Im  August 2004  hatte ich einen Betrag von 14,03€ von BT (Germany) GmbH& Co.oHG, für Internetdienste. 
Ich habe im Internet nachgeschaut und viele Beschwerden gefunden.
 Ich habe im Smart Server nachgeschaut und für die fragliche Zeit nur 10 Cent gefunden. Ich habe einfach die Rechnung um die 14,03€ gekürzt.
Ich bekam dann drei Mahnungen in Höhe 5,05€   auf die ich nicht reagiert habe. Seit der letzer Mahnung August 2005 habe ich nichts mehr bekommen. Ich glaube nach über einem Jahr ist die Sache erledigt.
Leider habe ich wieder einen Betrag in Höhe 6,70 von Colt Telecom GmbH.
Bei dem Einzelnverbindugsnachweis ist nichts von  Colt Telecom GmbH dabei.
Ich glaube es handelt sich hier um einen Betrug. Die Gesellschaften verschicken einfach überhöhte Rechnungen, dann Mahnungen, und es dabei belassen. Es handelt sich dabei um nicht große Summen, die Mehrheit zahlt, also das Ganze sich rechnet. Wer blickt schon über eine Telefonrechnung durch, wenn man Call by Call surft.
Kann mir einer erklären, wie die Abrechnungen bei den Telekomunikationsunternehmen funktionieren, ein link oder gewonnene oder verlorene  Prozess usw. .
Was vor Gericht als Beweis Gilt. 
Die Masche kann folgend funktionieren.  
Auf der Homepage sind die günstigen Tarife, aber bei der Telekom die treueren angegeben.
Das würde das Ganze erklären, also man brauche dann nur die die Tarife aus der Homepage,  und die Sache vor Gericht wäre gewonnen. Ich weiss  es nicht, aber das würde viel erklären.
Ich surfe jetzt mit oleco und hoffe keine Ärger zu bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (14 November 2005)

"Seit der letzer Mahnung  August 2004" ist es natürlich.
Ich habe mich da oben vertippt


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*Arcoureus, Telefonica, 123getonline, Smartsurfer*

Wie gut, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin, die es erwischt hat.


Wenn ich schon 123getonline, Telefonica und Arcoreus höre, bekomme ich Pickel.

Die wollen inzwischen 160 Euronen... und drohen (nach der dritten Mahnung) mit Gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren. Da schlackern einem die Beine und der Bauch wird hummelig :-?  :-?  Die ursprünglichen 120 Euro soll ich in EINEM Monat versurft haben (für mehrere Monate waren es gerade mal 50,-). Ich glaube echt an Betrug.

Aber ich ZAHLE NICHT, denn die von Arcoreus &Co zugesandte Abrechnung stimmt mit meiner NULL überein. 
Erklärungsversuche gab es keine, immer nur Standardbriefe mit Drohung und Forderungsanerkennungen (obwohl sachlich und formaljuristisch falsch - oder zumindest strittig).
Sollten sie tatsächlich ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren anstrengen, werde ich eine Gegenanzeige wegen Betrugs starten.

Haltet durch!
 :tröst: 

Eine ebenso Geneppte!


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*Re: Telefonica, 123getOnline, Smartsurfer*



			
				ariguzy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich habe auch schon paar Einträge auf diesen Seiten gelassen. Statt den laut SmartSurfer versurften 25 ? innerhalb von 2 Monaten hat man mir über 140 ? berechnet vor allem für den Anbieter 123getOnline. Die Sache liegt beim Anwalt. Telefonica hat mir bereits Mahnungen (2? Mahngebühren pro Rechnung)geschickt und neulich hat sich auch schon ein Inkasso-Unternehmen gemeldet (25 ? zusätzliche Mahngebühren). Der Anwalt sagt, daß Telefonica mir nachweisen muß, daß sie mit mir über diese Tarife einen Vertrag geschlossen hat. Und solche Traife zu denen ich angeblich gesurft sein soll, hat man mit mir nicht vereinbart. Ich bin schon gespannt, was noch passiert...




Hach, mir fällt ein Stein vom Herzen... da hat jemand das selbe lästige Problem wie ich. (Doooooof für uns... ich weiß).
Aber da fühlt man sich nicht sooooooooooooooooo alleine.
Ich hab keinen Anwalt und erstmal ständig Widerspruch eingelegt, sachlich und formaljuristische Fehler, Nachweis erklärte auch nicht die Differnez (bei mir ähnlich hoch, hab wie immer gesurft und für mehrere Monate 50,- bezahlt, alle anderen Forderungen habe ich dann gestoppt. Wo sind wir denn? Bei Wünsch-Dir-was???)  

Bin mir sicher, dass die Mehrheit bei diesen penetranten Briefen und Zermürbungstaktik zahlt. 
Poste doch mal, wie es bei Dir ausgeht... wir können auch gerne Mail-Adressen austauschen...

Liebe Grüße und gute Nerven
Nicki


----------



## Nicki (16 November 2005)

*Re: Telefonica, 123getOnline, Smartsurfer*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ariguzy schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sodele, bin endlich mal Mitglied geworden...


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*überhöhte telefonrechnung*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe auf meiner Telefonrechnung überhöhte Beträge für Onlinverbindungen bei Colt Telecom und Telefonica im Gegensatz zu den Angaben im Smartsurfer-Protokoll.

Doch mein Problem ist, dass ich kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis erlaubt habe, so dass mir bei telefonica und colt telecom gesagt wurde, dass sie mir nicht sagen können, wie sich der Rechnungsbetrag zusammensetzt, weil ich ja nicht erlaubt habe meine Daten zu speichern.

Ist das richtig oder drücken die sich nur????

Wie gehe ich denn jetzt am Besten vor?

Vielen Dank für einen Tipp!

zakiya


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*123get online ghostmelody*

hello,

gleiches problem, hoher telekom rechnungsanteil für acoreus (37€) und über das smartsurfer protokoll für selben zeitraum (4.10. bis 30. 10) angebliche kosten von 15€ über *alle* von mir genutzen anbieter!!

acoreus schickte mir eine einzelverbindungsübersicht, obwohl ich über die telekom keinen einzelverbindungsnachweis bekomme. ergebnis: im zeitraum 8 einwahlen über ghostmelody, jeweils um die 17/18 uhr - aber immer bis punkt 20 uhr, die mit 3,20 bis 4,80€ abgerechnet wurden... die smartsurfer kostenübersicht zeigt für diese verbindungen jeweils kosten von 0,14 bis 0,17€ an!!

die acoreus hotline - junger mann, sehr freundlich - hat ebenfalls dem smartsurfer die schuld gegeben. der tarif wär nicht korrekt übernommen/angezeigt.

beim web de kundenservice gibts nur ne 1,86€/min-hotline, die sich für mich net lohnt anzurufen, da man mit wartezeit in der telefonschleife und diskussion sicher hinsichtlich der hotline-kosten nahe an den streitwert herankommt...

jemand eine idee, wie man web-de-smartsurfer für den vauxpas ans bein pi**en kann?

gruß aus leipzig


----------



## Der Jurist (16 November 2005)

@ zakiya

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/index.html
Dort § 16 Abs. 2 TKV
Da ist nichts zu machen, wenn EVN auf eigenen Wunsch verhindert wurde. Allerdings für die Zukunft auf Einzelverbindungsnachweis umstellen


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*123get online ghostmelody #2*

bezugnehmend auf die letzten 3 posts...

unter umständen bekommt man über hotline von acoreus und dann per email einen einzelverbindungsnachweis. sollte das nicht funktionieren, dann steht in diesem forum - http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=68825& - man könnte sich einen einzelverbindungsnachweis nach mühseliger registrierung bei www.yellex.com herunterladen...

dennoch liest man einerseits, smartsurfer hat die tarifdaten nicht aktualisiert und andererseits, 123get online hätte über die telekom einen falschen tarif berechnet... (wie vor ungefähr einem jahr schon einmal)! bei wem liegt nun die schuld? 

gruß robert


----------



## Reiner1 (16 November 2005)

*Re: 123get online ghostmelody #2*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bezugnehmend auf die letzten 3 posts...
> 
> unter umständen bekommt man über hotline von acoreus und dann per email einen einzelverbindungsnachweis. sollte das nicht funktionieren, dann steht in diesem forum - http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=68825& - man könnte sich einen einzelverbindungsnachweis nach mühseliger registrierung bei www.yellex.com herunterladen...
> 
> ...



Den Einzelverbindungsnachweis über Yellex bekommt man nur, insoweit man die Speicherung der Daten bei der Telekom beantragt hat. Bei mir bislang (wird geändert) ohne die letzten drei Ziffern. Man muss sich zwar registrieren, aber mühselig ist das eigentlich nicht. (Da habe ich schon ganz andere Dinge erlebt).

Die Frage ist für mich, nachdem ich von der acoreus Hotline eine Preisaufstellung der 123get*** Tarife ab 14.10. bekommen habe, ob sich die Tarife ab 20.10 schon wieder geändert haben?
Wenn die Gültigkeit über den 20.10. angedauert hätte, dann hätte der smartsurfer nicht nur falsche Daten bezüglich der Tarifhöhe sondern auch noch eine falsche Rufnummer gespeichert. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*123get online ghostmelody #3*

@reiner1:

die yellex-lösung habe ich so aus dem anderen forum übernommen - bei mir war ein einzelverbindungsnachweis über acoreus kein problem, allerdings sind die letzten 3 nummern durch * ersetzt.

somit ist aus der acoreus-aufstellung nicht ersichtlich, ob mich smartsurfer im zeitraum vom 4. bis 30.10. mit unterschiedlichen (zumindest hinsichtlich der letzten 3 Ziffern) nummern mit "ghostmelody" verbunden hat.

die smartsurfer kostenausstellung sagt, ich bin im ganzen zeitraum mit der 019166128 online gewesen und das zwischen 17 und 20 uhr für 4 cent/minute plus 9,99 cent einwahl bzw. für 11 cent/minute plus 9,99 cent einwahl für eine zeitspanne vormittags bis 11 uhr (hab ich lediglich 1x beansprucht kann drum den zeitraum nicht nach unten abgrenzen).

gibts gesicherte infos, wat die 123getonline-site überdie kosten des ghostmelody tarifs im oktober sagt?

gruß robert


----------



## Reiner1 (16 November 2005)

*Re: 123get online ghostmelody #3*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @reiner1:
> 
> die smartsurfer kostenausstellung sagt, ich bin im ganzen zeitraum mit der 019166128 online gewesen und das zwischen 17 und 20 uhr für 4 cent/minute plus 9,99 cent einwahl bzw. für 11 cent/minute plus 9,99 cent einwahl für eine zeitspanne vormittags bis 11 uhr (hab ich lediglich 1x beansprucht kann drum den zeitraum nicht nach unten abgrenzen).
> 
> ...



Der smartsurfer hat bei mir bezüglich der Tarife und Rufnummer gleiche Einträge (zwischen 17 und 20 Uhr 9,99 Ct/Einwahl und 0,04 Ct/min). Ich nehme an, Du hast Dich mit der Kommastelle vertan.


----------



## Marilyn (16 November 2005)

So, dann reihe ich mich auch in diesen Club mal ein. Es sind ja schon alte Bekannte aus der Callando-Zeit hier zu finden, hallo Reiner.

Also mich hat diesmal (November-Rechnung) sowohl Colt mit access2surf als auch Telefonica, vermutlich mit 123Getonline, erwischt. Die lassen einen ja bei der Rechnung sogar im unklaren, für welchen Tarif da eigentlich abgerechnet wird.

Ich hab sofort per Fax an die Telekom die beiden strittigen Beträge (brutto) einbehalten und an beide Abrechner eine eMail mit Bitte um Aufklärung und Nachweis geschickt.

Hinsichtlich der 123GO-Tarife kann ich zwar nichts nachweisen, bin aber vollkommen sicher, daß sie bis einschl. 31. Oktober so günstig waren, wie im Smartsurfer angegeben. Zum einen war ich durch die callando-Sache so schlau geworden, ausnahmslos jedesmal sofort nach dem Eintritt ins Netz auf der Website nachzusehen, ob der Preis für das jeweilige Zeitfenster noch stimmt. Zum anderen handelt es sich bei den Namen der fraglichen Tarife jeweils um Namen im Zusammenhang mit Halloween. Und  das liegt bekanntlich auf dem 31. Oktober. Es liegt also ziemlich nahe, daß diese Tarife bis zu diesem Datum gültig waren. Zum dritten hängt mein diesbezügliches Erinnerungsvermögen auch mit der bemerkenswerten Tatsache zusammen, daß genau am darauffolgenden Tag die Preise im Smartsurfer in nie gekannte Höhen schossen ...

Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, daß derjenige, der einen strittigen Betrag fordert, nachweisen muß, wie lange ein bestimmter Tarif galt, und nicht umgekehrt.

Ich melde mich wieder, wenns was neues gibt.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2005)

*Re: 123get online ghostmelody #2*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist für mich, nachdem ich von der acoreus Hotline eine Preisaufstellung der 123get*** Tarife ab 14.10. bekommen habe, ob sich die Tarife ab 20.10 schon wieder geändert haben?



Die Beschwerdeführer hier sind Kunden der


> Platinum Communications GmbH
> Mainzer Landstr. 27-31
> 60329 Frankfurt
> 
> support[at]123getonline.de



Als Kunde habt Ihr einen Auskunftsanspruch des Anbieters - fragt doch den mal nach den damals gültigen Tarifen und wann der Wechsel gewesen sein soll. Die Acoreus ist nur das Inkassounternehmen. Entsprechende Antworten sollte doch der Anbieter selbst geben können, siehe w*w.123getonline.de!


----------



## Reiner1 (16 November 2005)

@Reducal

Ich habe natürlich sowohl die telefonische Hotline von 123.... angerufen als auch eine entsprechende mail verschickt. 
Die Dame der Hotline war zwar sehr freundlich, hatte aber keine Ahnung von den Tarifen und wollte alles nur weiter geben. Bearbeitungszeit nach deren Aussage etwa "drei Wochen". 

Den Nachweis der gültigen Preisliste sehe ich durch die Zusendung der entsprechenden PDF-Datei (s.o.) von acoreus. Nach deren Aussage waren die angegebenen Tarife sowohl am 20.10. als auch am 30.10. (meine Einwahlzeiten) gültig. 

@Marilyn

Deine Erinnerung in allen Ehren...hast Du denn auch eine Kopie der gültigen Tarife gemacht ? Ich habe zumindest daraus gelernt, daß ich mir jetzt immer bei jeder Tarifänderung ein Backup mache. 

Was mich allerdings im Vergleich wundert, ist, daß nicht nur die Tarife nicht übereinstimmen (smartsurfer - Tarifliste acoreus) sondern auch die Einwahlnummern. Hat man bei einem Tarif sowohl die Einwahlnummer als auch die Tarifhöhe verändert ? Das ist alles sehr sonderbar....

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

Nachdem ich sooo reingefallen bin, meide ich gewisse Anbieter (123getonline, Callando; Avanio, Teltarif, Colt, Access, Avivo, Arcoreus, Telefonica)... wenn das alle machen, haben die bald keine Kunden mehr


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2005)

...warum nimmst Du Dir nicht gleich einen festen Anbieter und meidest den Least-Coast-Router?


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*Hi nochmal!*
Also ich habe die Sache inzwischen abgehakt...und zähneknirschend gezahlt.  Die Frage, ob nun Telefonica oder WEB.DE verantwortlich war, wird wohl nie eindeutig beantwortet werden. Für mich sind es allerdings die von *TELEFONICA*. Wenn sie wirklich Wert darauf gelegt hätten, daß die Tarife aktualisiert werden........NICHTS LEICHTER ALS DAS!
*Aber wieso sollten die das denn auch tun*, schließlich geht es ihnen doch darum, möglichst viel *Kohle* einzunehmen.

Und wenn *jetzt noch* ein Mitarbeiter bei 123.... so tut, als wüßte er nicht um was es geht, so ist das nur eine weitere *[...]* !!! (es sei denn, er arbeitet dort den ersten Tag). Inzwischen sind die doch schon von tel. Nachfragen bombadiert worden.... Man kann sie höchstens strafen, indem man deren Tarife nicht mehr nutzt (gibts ja wieder im SS).
Also ich nutze jetzt *meOme*, da gibts ´nen Tarifnewsletter. So wurde ich eben bereits via MAIL informiert, daß sich bei denen ab morgen einige Tarife ändern. Natürlich keine 100%ige Sicherheit, aber schon mal ein Anfang.
*Und wenn´s wieder schief geht, weiß ich wenigstens eindeutig wer dafür verantwortlich war!!!*

MfG *Max*

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Solche Formulierungen sind nicht erwünscht.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Marilyn (16 November 2005)

@Reiner

Ich denke, ich hab es gar nicht nötig, irgendwelche Backups zu machen. Daß ich jedesmal auf der Website des gerade aktuellen Anbieters nachsehe, dient nur zu meiner eigenen Beruhigung und ggf. Korrekturmöglichkeit.

Im Falle des Falles kann nämlich niemals ich gezwungen sein zu beweisen, daß ich irgendeine Leistung oder eine Leistung in einer bestimmten, vom Anbieter berechneten Höhe nicht in Anspruch genommen habe (da man die Nichtexistenz - also auch das Nichtinspruchnehmen - von etwas grundsätzlich nicht beweisen kann), sondern dieser ist in der Beweispflicht, daß er das, was er mir in Rechnung stellt, auch geliefert hat.

Und dazu gehört auch, daß der Internetprovider nachweist, wie lange welcher Tarif in welchem Zeitfenster was gekostet hat.

Im ähnlich gelagerten Beispielfall müßte ich mir ja beim Kauf eines Fernsehers erst mal ein Foto - womöglich noch in Gegenwart von Zeugen, da man ja heute Fotos ganz leicht verändern kann - vom Fernseher samt Preisschild machen, um später, wenn eine überhöhte Rechnung kommt, beweisen zu können, daß der Preis niedriger lag...
Wenn ich ständig screenshots, backups oder Ausdrucke von irgendwelchen Websites machen wollte, käme ich nicht mehr zum Brötchenverdienen.

123GO kann sich auch ganz schlecht auf irgendwelche Fehler des SmartSurfers herausreden, da sie auf ihrer Website die Verwendung eines LCR ausdrücklich empfehlen und einen Download anbieten ...

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (16 November 2005)

*smartsurfer*

@reiner 1:

du hattest recht, meine kommastelle war falsch... allerdings meinst du in deinem text wohl auch den 20. und 30.10. anstatt 11., wa? 


ich habe soeben versucht, die preise von der acoreus aufstellung zu rekonstruieren, was mir auch gelungen ist. wenn ich also die kosten deiner oktober preisliste ansetze für die nummer, die smartsurfer gewählt hat (kann ich nicht prüfen, lediglich aus der smartsurfer kostenaufstellung ablesen) und davon absehe, dass ich über den tarif dracula's travel anstatt ghostmelody im netz war, dann stimmen die zahlen von acoreus... wichtig ist, dass auf die acoreus bzw. telekom-summe noch 16% umsatzsteuer draufrechnet, um letztendlich die korrekten minutenpreise aus der oktober preisliste zu erhalten...

in meiner smartsurfer aufstellung wählen also die tarife dracula's travel und ghostmelody die gleiche nummer an. abgerechnet werden offensichtlich die tarife von ausschließlich dracula's travel, die weichen auch von denen meiner smartsurfer aufstellung ab, aber am krassesten sind die abweichungen bei ghostmelody!

wenn ich also davon ausgehen, dass 123getonline, die preisliste nicht "im nachhinein" erstellt hat, dann liegt wohl die schuld eindeutig bei smartsurfer!!



mein aktuelles problem is aber, dass ich jetzt mal die telefonrechnungen der letzten monate geprüft habe (man muss dazu sagen, dass der anschluß meinen eltern gehört, bei denen ich nur unregelmäßig auftauche...) und da noch weiter unseriöse posten gefunden habe...

rechnung november:
-access2surf-internet by call summe im einstelligen €-bereich - aber für 6 tage???
-callando avanio internetzugang 4,50€ für eine verbindung am 29.9.

rechnung september:
-telefonica/acoreus niedrige zweistellige summe aber wieder viel höher als smartsurfer ausgibt...
-callando avanio internetzugang 4,50€

rechnung august:
-callando internet by call 2.7. bis 3.7. 14€ - für 2 tage!!!

die letzten zahlen natürlich alle ohne umsatzsteuer...


festgefahrene diskussion... irgendwie sollte man keinen smartsufer mehr nutzen... oder zumindest besagte tarife meiden, allerdings kassieren in diesen fällen wohl provider und über eine umsatzbeteiligung auch web.de...

augen auf!

gruß robert


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*Einzelverbindungsnachweis*

@ Der Jurist: Super, vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf die Gesetzeslage! 

Jetzt bin ich zumindest beruhigt, dass mir eine richtige Auskunft bei acoreus mitgeteilt wurde. 

Für mich dann aber leider dumm gelaufen!! 
Hab jetzt sofort den EVN beantragt.

Wollte vorher den EVN nicht, um nicht in Papierflut 
zu ersticken.....aber jetzt muss ich draufzahlen  :cry: 


Also für alle hier Beteiligten ist es dumm gelaufen...lasst uns eine Lehre daraus ziehen und zumindest zukünftig nur zu surfen, wenn wir Tarifsicherheit haben...z.B. mit meOme hatte ich nie Abrechnungsprobleme


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*callando*

Hallo,

habe gestern eine Nachforderung von Telefonica erhalten über 87€.
Angeblich wurden lut der telecom die Preise für callando seit 26.06.05 von 2,99 ct/ min auf 7,99ct / Minute
Somit musste ich vom 26.06 - 30.10.05 87 € nachzahlen.

Ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll.


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2005)

*Re: callando*



			
				Quarky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht was ich jetzt machen soll.


Widersprechen vielleicht?



			
				Quarky schrieb:
			
		

> ...Nachforderung von Telefonica ... callando ...


Stehe da ein bischen auf dem Schlauch - was hat Telefonica mit callando zu tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2005)

*Re: callando*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Stehe da ein bischen auf dem Schlauch - was hat Telefonica mit callando zu tun?


h**p://www.ca**ando.de/unternehmen.html


> Dabei setzt die callando Internet GmbH auf kein eigenes Internet-Backbone, sondern kauft kostengünstig Restkapazitäten bei großen, weltweiten Carriern wie MCI Deutschland GmbH, Telefonica Deutschland GmbH oder BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. ein


h**p://www.acs-*nkasso.de/inhalte/fragen.html


> Wer ist Telefonica Deutschland GmbH (vormals mediaways)?
> Die Telefonica Deutschland GmbH ist Teil der Telefonica-Gruppe. Sie ist entstanden
> aus dem Zusammenschluß der beiden Tochterunternehmen mediaways GmbH und
> HighwayOne. *Angeboten werden innerhalb eines breiten Spektrums von Produkten
> u.a. Internet-by-call-Dienste (MSN, Comundo; Magic speed; callando*; RTLnet).


cp


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2005)

:tach: 

Also steht bei einer Callando-Verbindung nicht immer Callando da sondern manchmal auch wer anders - je nach dem, woher die genutzten Kapazitäten stammen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

*2 Tarife mit unterschiedlichen Preisen aber nur eine Einwahl*

Gruß,

Habe am 12.11.2005 auch meine Telekominternetrechnung bekommen und mit erschrecken feststellen müssen das ich über 70 € zahlen soll!!! Laut Smart Surfer aber nur etwas über 20 € !!

Nun hab ich festgestellt das Telefonica Deutschland größtenteils für diesen Betrag verantwortlich ist. Ich habe sofort bei der Telekom angerufen und dort den hohen Betrag ausklammern lassen und anschließend an Acoreus einen Rechnungswiederspruch eingelegt und einen Einzelverbindungsnachweiß gefordert, welchen ich heute auch bekam.

Verglichen mit meinen SmartSurfer Verbindungsprotokoll hat 123 Get online wohl den Fehler verursacht. Ich habe öfters Ghost Melody genutzt da dieser Tarif sehr oft nunmal der billigste war. Die Nummer lautet 019166128 und beim Einzelverbindugnsnachweiß stimmt alles mit meinen SmartSurferprotokoll überein. Abgesehen von den Preisen. 019166128 ist sowohl Ghost Melody als auch Draculas Travel o.s.ä. zu geordnet. Frage ich mich wie soetwas sein kann und warum eigentlich immer Acoreus  es nicht schafft im EVBN mal die Tarifnamen mit preisen hinzuschreiben. Es steht nur folgendes da: 

25.10.2005 	17:53:24 	126:24 	*meine Telefonnummer* 	019166128 	Verbindungen zu Onlinediensten 	Telefonica 	3.3551 EUR 


Hätte man die Einwahlnummer nicht wüsste man garnicht was das ist.

Bin sehr enttäuscht.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich binnen weniger Tagen bald ne Rechnung von denen bekomme. Doch so richtig weiß ich nun auch nicht was ich tun soll. Ich muss leider sagen das ich die Tarife nur übern SmartSurfer überprüfenlassen habe, aber nicht selbst auf diese befuckte seite gesurft bin. Dachte echt man kann den SS vertrauen. Tolle Wurst.

Acoreus hat also einfach nur mit anderen Preisen gerechnet und der SS hat bei 019166128 sowohl Ghost Melody als auch Draculas Travel verzeichnet. Find ich auch sehr interessant. Was wäre denn wenn man wirklich mit Draculas Travel für 3 Cent oder so surfen wollte, hätte man dann mit Ghost Melody gesurft?

Um es nochmal richitg zu verdeutlichen hier ein Auszug aus meinen SS Protokoll:


	25.10.2005 14:01:45 	02:23:16 	1 		0.03 Ct 	9.99 Ct 		 123GetOnline Dracula's travel 		019166128 	0.143 EUR 	


	25.10.2005 17:53:24 	02:06:37 	1 		0.04 Ct 	9.99 Ct 		 123GetOnline Ghostmelody 			019166128 	0.151 EUR 


Also hier sehe ich den Fehler bei SS, er kann nicht 2 Tarife mit der selben Nummer angeben. Fraglich ist nur was wir jetzt tun können? Gehen wir in einen Laden ist das Produkt so teuer wie es ausgeschildert ist, und nicht wie es in den Preislisten der Buchhaltung irgendwo viel teurer auffindbar ist. So ist es zumindest von der rechtlichen Seite. Doch wir haben uns nur übern Smart Surfer vergewissert, was man eigentlich gleich bleiben lassen kann, denn bei Web.de steht ja das SS keine Haftung für falsche Tarife übernimmt. *jeh*... Also gelten die Tarife und Preise auf ihrer Homepage! Nur wie soll man das nachweisen?

Fraglich ist was für eine Einwahlnummer nun Dracula's travel zugeordnet ist, oder welcher eigentlich für Ghostmelody galt... .

Kann mir das jemand beantworten?

Herrausfinden müssen wir nun folgendes: Preis und Einwahlnummer von Ghost Melody und Dracula's travel Seitens von Acoreus! Ich werde gleich via Email anfragen, doch was ich befürchte ist, das SmartSurfer hier wirklich entweder von den Preisen nichts wusste, oder sie verschlampt hat, denn ich denk es werden defintiv nicht identische Nummern vorhanden sein... .

Nun denn, meldet euch.


----------



## Reducal (17 November 2005)

*Re: 2 Tarife mit unterschiedlichen Preisen aber nur eine Ein*



			
				Neu Schwabenland schrieb:
			
		

> ....Preis und Einwahlnummer von Ghost Melody und Dracula's travel Seitens von Acoreus!...


Neben dem eigentlichen Problem hier etwas zum besseren Verständnis. Der Anbieter ist nicht die acoreus - das ist nur das Abrechungsunternehmen. Verantwortlich für das Angebot und die Tarife ist die Platinum Communication GmbH, siehe auch >HIER<.


----------



## SEP (17 November 2005)

Ich habe den Thread mal von "Überhöhte Forderung Colt Telecom (acoreus) wg. access2surf" (bisher) umbenannt, da inzwischen auch ganz andere Namen beteiligt sind.

Schattenthread mit bisherigem Namen ist eingerichtet.

*Bitte nicht noch mehr Unternehmen und Ihre Forderungen hier hinzufügen - es wird sonst unübersichtlich!*

_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (17 November 2005)

auch ich habe eine überhöhte Rechnung von Telefonica Deutschland erhalten statt 4,80 sind es über 16,00 Euro. Wie komme ich im Netz an den Einzelverbindungsnachweis für meine Surf-Kosten?


----------



## Tamesis (17 November 2005)

Hi Leute!

Endlich hab ich euer Forum gefunden. Habe nämlich haargenau das gleiche Problem wie ihr alle. Und so langsam weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. Ich fang mal von vorne an.

Mein Freund und ich surfen auch immer über den Smart Surfer. Bis September diesen Jahres war alles paletti. Ich bin meistens immer mit den Tarifen Surf n Save und 123 Get Online gesurft, da ich auch gar nicht in die anderen Tarife wie MeOMe bisher reinkam. Nun gut, im September kam meine Rechnung. Ein Schock! Die Rechnung war dreifach so hoch wie sonst. Wir haben normalerweise immer einen Verbrauch von ca. 65 Euro. Bei 176 Euro lag sie im September. Ich vermutete einen Dialer dahinter und bin schnellstmöglich erstmal zur Verbraucherzentrale. Die meinten, ich solle, da ich die Telekom eine Einzugsermächtigung von mir hat, sobald das Geld abgegangen ist, das Geld wieder zurückbuchen und nur den Betrag, den die Telekom bekommt, überweisen. Gemacht so weit! Hab der Telekom dann natürlich ne Info geschickt und auch der Telefonica, bei der der Preis so hoch war. Ich bat um einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, wo haargenau alles aufgelistet ist, was wir versurft haben. Es kam bis heute keine Antwort. Achja, vorher rief ich noch bei der Telefonica an, die dann meinte, dass ich auf die Yellex.com seite mich einloggen soll und dann nachschauen kann. Eingeloggt hatte ich mich, aber irgendwie sind mein Freund und ich nie dahin gekommen, dass wir die Einzelverbindungen uns anschaun konnten. Hmm...

Joah, dann warteten wir die Oktober Rechnung ab. Die war auch wieder hoch, 169 Euro. Dasselbe Spiel nochmal.

Zwischendurch hatte ich schon mal mitbekommen, dass ich selbst meinen SS nicht aktualisiert hatte. Das tat ich und hoffte, dass die November Rechnung niedriger werden würde. Die war dann auch 50 Euro billiger, aber immer noch an die 120 Euro ran. Letzten Freitag ging ich zur Bank, um mir einen Kontoauszug zu holen. Da waren dann 121 Euro von der Telekom abgebucht. Ich wusste nicht warum. Ich rief bei der Telcom an und man sagte mir, dass das wohl der Restbetrag vom September war, also der Betrag, den die Telefonica GmbH nicht von mir bekommen hat. Ich wurde über diesen Geldabzug noch nicht mal benachrichtigt. Der Mann am Telefon faselte irgendwas, dass die den Betrag wieder begleichen. Da ich blöderweise meine EC-Karte seit Freitag vermisst hatte, konnte ich erst heute, nachdem ich meine Karte wieder gehabt habe, den nächsten Kontoauszug holen. Und da waren schon wieder 63 Euro von der Telekom abgebucht und ich weiß nicht warum. 

Leute, in den nächsten 3 Tagen wird die November-Rechnung abgebucht und ich bin so gut wie pleite! Ich kotz langsam echt ab!  :evil:  

Nun werd ich erstmal der Telekom und der Telefonica und mittlerweile auch der Colt GmbH ein paar Zettelchen schicken und das ganze Geld zurückbuchen.

Was soll ich jetzt eigentlich noch machen? Ich hab echt Panik, dass die Online-Firma nach 6 Monaten mal kommt und ich hunderte Euro zahlen soll. Ich bin nur eine arme Schülerin, die nächstes Jahr noch vor hat zu studieren... Ich hab mein Geld in den letzten Monaten gut angelegt habt auf meinen Konto, aber mit Sicherheit hatte ich nicht vor, das ganze Geld für diesen ganzen Internet-Kram draufgehen zu lassen. Mittlerweile war ich 3 mal bei der Verbraucherzentrale, die hat gesagt, ich soll erstmal so weiter machen wie bisher.

Nun hab ich noch vor, erstmal die Einzugsermächtigung der Telekom zurückzunehmen, damit die nicht ständig von meinem Konto abbuchen. Von der Telefonica selbst hab ich bisher keinerlei Reaktionen erhalten....

Oh man, ich bin echt fertig. mit den Nerven...  :bigcry:


----------



## Reiner1 (17 November 2005)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> @Reiner
> 
> Ich denke, ich hab es gar nicht nötig, irgendwelche Backups zu machen. Daß ich jedesmal auf der Website des gerade aktuellen Anbieters nachsehe, dient nur zu meiner eigenen Beruhigung und ggf. Korrekturmöglichkeit.
> 
> ...



Marilyn, ich sehe das nicht ganz so. Nach meiner Reklamation habe ich ja eine Preisliste per mail (s.o.) von acoreus bekommen. Einmal abgesehen davon, daß nur ein Teil der verschiedenen Tarife verzeichnet war, muß ich davon ausgehen, daß die Liste stimmt. Ich hätte nur dann ein Gegenargument, wenn ich mir eine Kopie der gültigen Preisliste gemacht hätte. Die Kontrolle der Zeiten und der Rufnummern habe ich ja über "Yellex". 
Im Gegensatz zuDir habe ich leider auch nicht vor der Nutzung des Smartsurfers die Homepage des Anbieters besucht. Somit weiß ich nicht einmal, ob der "Fehler" bei 123.... oder beim smartsurfer liegt.
Ich habe daher meinen Einspruch bei der Telekom zurückgenommen und lasse den kompletten Betrag abbuchen, werfe den smartsurfer raus, und kontrolliere künftig selbst. 

Bei dem Vergleich der Tarife von 123.... nach Preisliste von acoreus und den Speicherungen des smartsurfers sind mir noch weitere Abweichungen aufgefallen. Beim smartsurfer ist der Preis immer minimal niedriger, so daß die Differenz kaum auffällt. (außer eben bei "Ghostmelody")
Beim smartsurfer gilt doch im Oktober schon die "zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit", d.h. wenn wir dem Anbieter den Fehler nachweisen könnten, wäre eine Strafzahlung an web fällig. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß Reiner

PS: Wenn die Firmen dafür sorgen wollten, daß ich mich dringend für DSL interessiere, dann haben sie ihr Ziel erreicht....


----------



## Reiner1 (17 November 2005)

*Re: smartsurfer*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @reiner 1:
> 
> du hattest recht, meine kommastelle war falsch... allerdings meinst du in deinem text wohl auch den 20. und 30.10. anstatt 11., wa?
> 
> gruß robert



 Stimmt, ich hab´s geändert. Ich war meiner Zeit wohl wieder eindeutig voraus.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

hi leute  man trifft ja hier viele alte bekannte aus der av*anio-community wieder!!! tja, auch mich hat die "geistermelodie" erwischt... 
und ich hatte schon so ein schlechtes gefühl damals im oktober als plötzlich diese seltsamen helloween-tarife von 123get*nline auftauchten!!! da dachte ich noch: sollst du, oder sollst du nicht...? aber, was kann schon passieren - gibt doch die tarifzertifizierung! - dachte ich.... erwischt! wie ich es hasse, immer mit meinen vorahnungen recht zu behalten!!!! was kann man schon von so tarifnamen wie "ghostmelody, dracula's travel, pumpkinparty, skelletonrattle, vampireflight, witchmagic,..." erwarten außer dass es einem einen schauer über den rücken jagt - und sei es bei der nächsten telekom-rechnung.


----------



## rolf76 (18 November 2005)

tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute  man trifft ja hier viele alte bekannte aus der av*anio-community wieder!!!


Ich habe jetzt auch mal nachgeschaut. Die Telefonica-Abrechnung ist ja sehr diffus ("Verbindung zu Onlinediensten"). 

Da die Telefonica-Abrechnung laut diesem Thread auch die Surf N Save (Leisure Time, Work Time, Jam)-Tarife von Telefonica mitumfasst, stimmt aber meine  Abrechnung (jedenfalls so ungefähr  , 5,86 EUR statt den 5,57 EUR im SmSurfer-Protokoll...).  

Die Benutzung des smartsurfers artet ja in Arbeit aus. Wegen einer selbstverschuldeten DSL-Störung habe ich einen Monat lang den smartsurfer benutzt. Resultat: Ärger mit a*anio :bash: und jetzt vielleicht auch noch hier nachrechnen...


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

Hmm, also Telefonica hat in ihrer Beantwortung meiner Frage was von ihrer allgemeinen Geschichte des Unternehmens erzählt, anbei noch etwas darüber das Smart Surfer sehr häufig falsche Tarife anzeigt und Telefonica keine Ungewöhnlichen Tarife erkennen konnte.

Tja. Hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Sind überhaupt nicht auf meine Fragen eingegangen. Ist so wie als Frägt jemand was hastn fürn PC und einer antwortet: Windows *haha*.

Nundenn, hab die Frage nach der Tarifeinwahlnummer noch mal gestellt, und gesagt das es bei mir Jahrelang nie zu Problemen mit SS gab.

Mal was anderes, hab jetzt Oleco Pro kostenlos gedownloadet.
Man kann das 30 tage kostenlos testen, find sau geil. 1000 mal beser als andere Einwahlprogramme. Abonomieren kann man es bei Bedarf für 70 Cent im Monat über die Telefonrechnung. Hat das wer von euch schon mal über nen langen Zeitraum getestet? Wie findet ihr das Prog so?
Aber auch Oleco übernimmt keine Tarifsicherheit, aber zumindest erhält man gleich immer nen Link zum Tarifanbieter. Bei der Classicedition ist das ja nicht .


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

...andere Frage, wieviele Stunden bist Du im Monat online?


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

*ss*

hallo leute habe schon länger probleme mit dem ss ( callando avanio habe anklage erhoben und böse e-mails geschrieben seit diesen monat nichts mehr auf der t-com rechnung ) und jetzt mit telefonica und acourus benutze den ss seit diesen monat nicht mehr. kleiner tip von mir discountsurfer von teltarif. de runterladen ist viel besser


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

*Re: ss*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe anklage erhoben...


Bist Du Staatsanwalt? :lol:


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner tip von mir discountsurfer von teltarif. de runterladen ist viel besser


...ist der aber auch sicherer? Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich mit dieser Gesamtproblematik diese Least-Coast-Router bald alle von der Bildfläche verabschieden werden.
Du hast "Anklage erhoben?" Du meinst, Du hast eine kostenlose Anzeige erstattet - damit bist Du nicht der einzige, siehe z. B. Revilok.

Übrigens ist das > HIER < der richtige Thread für Dich.


----------



## Anonymous (18 November 2005)

staatsanwald bin ich nicht aber ich meine man darf sich von solchen [ edit]  nichts gefallen lasen

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2005)

Neu Schwabenland schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also Telefonica hat in ihrer Beantwortung meiner Frage was von ihrer allgemeinen Geschichte des Unternehmens erzählt, anbei noch etwas darüber das Smart Surfer sehr häufig falsche Tarife anzeigt und Telefonica keine Ungewöhnlichen Tarife erkennen konnte.
> 
> Tja. Hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. Sind überhaupt nicht auf meine Fragen eingegangen.



mir ging es ähnlich, als ich dort mit einer dame mit spanischem akzent sprach, sobald sie das wort "sm*rtsurfer" hörte, unterbrach sie mich energisch und erzählte mir, ich solle mich mal genau in foren darüber informieren, wie der sm*rtsurfer arbeite und so weiter...

übrigens: falls jemand spanisch kann, einfach mal bei google "+telef*nica +corr*pcion" oder ähnliche begriffe eingeben, da kann man sich dann auch über die firmengeschichte von telef*nica informieren. ich weiß aus eigener erfahrung, wie diese spanische firma arbeitet und ich kann nur sagen: wehret den anfängen!

so mod's / admin's etc. jetze dürft ihr wieder!!!  wisst ja schon: [edit]!!!! *grins*


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein! der ist nicht besser! ließ dir mal meinen (florian29) beitrag hier an:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-discountsurfer/349-1.html

bin übrigens auf diese weise schon selbst auf die schnauze geflogen


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2005)

tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man sich dann auch über die firmengeschichte von telef*nica informieren.


Telefonica hat neben einer Geschichte (die in allen Telefonkonzernen übrigens ähnlich aussieht) auch eine Zukunft, siehe >HIER<.


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2005)

@gast, der dieses Tpoic eröffnete:

mir scheint, als ob der Fehler -zumindest im Fall von access2surf- beim smartsurfer liegt.
Auf meinem Smartsurfer Verbindungsprotokoll wird nämlich der Tarif  Access2surf X angegeben, allerdings mit den Verbindungskosten die aus dem XI Tarif(den ich eigentlich auch genutzt habe, bzw. nutzen wollte) resultieren würden.

Wäre doch möglich, dass -smartsurfer intern- die Einwahlnummer vom X Tarif auch dem angezeigten XI Tarif zugeordnet wurde?!

Demnach wäre das ein Fehler seitens Smartsurfer und deren Verantwortlichen sollten dafür aufkommen.

Werde mich auch bei Telefonica Deutschland Gmbh und natürlich web.de und der Colt Telecom GmbH dazu äußern...bei mir handelt es sich um geforderte Beträge von insgesamt ca. 53,17 Euro!!!


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach wäre das ein Fehler seitens Smartsurfer und deren Verantwortlichen sollten dafür aufkommen.


Das glaube ich nicht, denn Web.de schreibt in den bei der Installation bestätigten Nutzungs-/Geschäftsbedingungen folgendes:





> 5. Gewährleistung
> 
> 5.1 WEB.DE weist darauf hin, dass Computerprogramme nicht dergestalt entwickelt werden können, dass sie für alle Anwendungen fehlerfrei laufen. WEB.DE übernimmt daher keine Gewähr dafür, dass der SmartSurfer den speziellen Anforderungen des Nutzers genügt. WEB.DE gewährleistet nicht, dass der SmartSurfer jederzeit verfügbar und fehlerfrei ist.
> 
> ...



Der Vollständigkeit wegen sind im Anhang die kompletten Nutzungsbedingungen des Smartsurfers dargestellt, Stand 19.11.2005, 13.15 Uhr.


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2005)

Für die jenigen, die sich gegen Web.de aufbäumen wollen sei da noch eine nette, neue Konstellation erwähnt: 





> Übernahme des Geschäftsbereichs Internet-Portal der WEB.DE AG durch die United Internet AG erfolgreich abgeschlossen


Auch der Smartsurfer gehört dazu, der wurde in einen ganz eigenen Geschäftsbereich einer Tochterfirma integriert - Web.de ist nicht mehr das, was es noch vor wenigen Tagen einmal war! Web.de ist jetzt eine Firma unter dem Dach der United Internet AG, gemeinsam mit 1&1, Schlund&Partner sowie GMX und anderen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Nutzung des Smartsurfers (falls die Software demnächst nicht gar ganz vom Markt genommen wird) womöglich kostenpflichtig wird - seht Euch die Nutzungsbedingungen mal genau an, dort heißt es nämlich bereits unter Punkt 3 "Vertragsgegenstand":





> 3.5 WEB.DE behält sich das Recht vor, den SmartSurfer sowie diese Nutzungsbedingungen zu ändern und neue Versionen des SmartSurfers herauszubringen. Die Herausgabe einer neuen Version kann dazu führen, dass die alte Version nicht mehr genutzt werden kann. *Zu den Änderungen kann auch gehören, eine Kostenpflicht für den SmartSurfer einzuführen.* Ziffer 8.1 Satz 3 und 8.2 Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen von WEB.DE gelten entsprechend.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 November 2005)

AGB schrieb:
			
		

> 3.5 WEB.DE behält sich das Recht vor, den SmartSurfer sowie diese Nutzungsbedingungen zu ändern und neue Versionen des SmartSurfers herauszubringen. Die Herausgabe einer neuen Version kann dazu führen, dass die alte Version nicht mehr genutzt werden kann. *Zu den Änderungen kann auch gehören, eine Kostenpflicht für den SmartSurfer einzuführen.* Ziffer 8.1 Satz 3 und 8.2 Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen von WEB.DE gelten entsprechend.


Wobei darauf hingewiesen sein kann, dass natürlich (wie immer bei AGB) grundsätzlich immer nur die AGBs gelten, die *bei Vertragsschluss* vereinbart wurden. Spätere Änderungen gelten auch immer nur dann, wenn sie *als Vertragsänderung* von beiden Seiten *a) gekannt* und *b) gewollt* waren.
Wie lange steht denn die o.a. Freihalteklausel da schon? 
Und: Wie sind User, die einen kostenfreien Vertrag geschlossen haben, auf den wegfall der Kostenfreiheit hinzuweisen?


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange steht denn die o.a. Freihalteklausel da schon?



Das kann der Nutzer ganz einfach prüfen, indem er "seine" Version des Smartsurfers nochmal aninstalliert (_SmartInstall_**.exe_ ausführen). Gleich der zweite Schritt der Installation offenbart diese AGB, die vor dem dritten Schritt erst zu bestätigen sind.


----------



## Marilyn (20 November 2005)

*Vergleich Abrechnung Telefonica vs. Smartsurfer*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich auf meine Anfrage nach Aufklärung der hohen Abrechnung für November von Telefonica freundlich darauf hingewiesen worden bin, daß ich mir von yellex einen EVN herunterladen kann, habe ich mir jetzt mal die stundenlange Mühe gemacht, die komplette Abrechnung Telefonica (für die 123 GetOnline-Tarife) in einer Liste der Kostenaufstellung des Smartsurfers gegenüberzustellen. Dabei habe ich die von Telefonica für die einzelnen Tarife zugrunde gelegten Minutenpreise zurückgerechnet.

Es ergibt sich ganz eindeutig, daß die Ghostmelody am teuersten abgerechnet wurde, nämlich mit 2,60 ct. anstatt 0,04 bzw. 0.11 ct. Aber auch Skeletonrattle und Dracula's Travel wurden jeweils mit 0,09 ct. anstatt 0,05 bzw. 0,03 ct. abgerechnet (nach meiner Rückberechnung, also ohne Gewähr).

Dafür tauchen in meiner Telefonica-Abrechnung einige Nutzungszeiten, die der Smartsurfer auflistet, überhaupt nicht auf.

Ferner habe ich dabei festgestellt, daß offensichtlich nicht erst die November-Abrechnung zu hoch war (ca. 73 € anstatt gem. Smartsurfer ca. 10 €), sondern auch bereits die vom Oktober. Da war es mir nur noch nicht aufgefallen, weil es sich um einen relativ geringen Betrag handelte.

Merkwürdig ist ferner, daß die Oktober-Abrechnung den Zeitraum vom 25.08. bis 30.09.05 umfaßt, die für November aber wiederum den vom 26.09. bis 30.10.05, der EVN aber erst mit dem 05.50. beginnt . Wer da noch durchblicken soll weiß ich nicht.

Hier ist offensichtlich der Willkür Tür und Tor geöffnet.

Ich warte jetzt auf eine Nachricht von 123 GetOnline, die ich um Mitteilung über die Minutenpreise ihrer 'Halloween'-Tarife bis einschl. 31.10.05 gebeten habe. Ich denke nämlich nach wie vor nicht, daß es ein Problem des Smartsurfers ist, sondern fühle mich eher an die Callando Aktiv 1 Geschichte erinnert.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Marilyn (20 November 2005)

*Korrektur*

...erst mit dem 05.50. sollte heißen: erst mit dem 04.10. Da sind mir wohl die Finger auf den Tasten durchgegangen ...

Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

*Werbung gelöscht*


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*Habe wohl eine Lösung!!!!*

hallo,

reihe mich auch ein in den kreis der [ edit ] smartsurfer-user.
habe auch eine nette tk-rechnung bekommen. schuld war 123getonline - ghostmelody.

eine erfreuliche nachricht für alle!
nach einem telefonat mit 123getonline habe ich folgendes erfahren:
123getonline hat in dem zeitraum vom 20.10.2005 - 16.11.2005 falsche berechnungen gemacht und es werden neuberechnungen angestellt. so sollte jeder user eine gutschrift erhalten.

habe dann mit acoreus telefoniert.
nach absprache mit der gesellschaft, verfahre ich jetzt wie folgt:
1. ich werde den betrag nicht bezahlen,

2. bekomme eine zahlungsaufforderung (habe darauf bestanden, mahngebühren dann nicht zu zahlen und es wurde mir auch zugesichert, da dies nicht mein verschulden ist)

3. nach erhalt der zahlungsaufforderung erneut bei telefonica (acoreus) melden und fristverlängerung stellen bis gutschrift von 123getonline auf konto

4. danach den betrag der rechnung (also falschen betrag) zahlen. (so muss man nicht unmengen an geld vorschiessen und zahlt nur die differenz)

so sollte es funktionieren. also setzt euch bitte mit telefonica (acoreus) in verbindung und besteht auf jeden fall auf den wegfall der mahngebühren, da sonst wieder geld verschenkt wird.

p.s. hatte auch im august probleme mit callando.
hatte auf eine prüfung bestanden und nach 2 wochen eine antwort mit zusicherung der gutschrift. diese war bis heute noch nicht da. da ich ja nun mit nem dicken hals eh am telefonieren war, habe ich da auch gleich angerufen und mir wurde heute gesagt, dass die gutschriften vor 1-2 tagen rausgegangen sind.

ach so! bitte schreibt euch immer den namen des gesprächspartners auf und notiert euch was zum gespräch. mündliche zusagen sind auch verbindlich 

mfg
(hoffe, dass ich helfen konnte)

_aus rechtlichen Grunden editiert modaction _


----------



## wibu (24 November 2005)

*Re: Habe wohl eine Lösung!!!!*

Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass das funktioniert? Nicht im Traum würde ich mich auf sowas einlassen. 

Gruß wibu


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2005)

*Re: Habe wohl eine Lösung!!!!*



			
				gun81 schrieb:
			
		

> bitte schreibt euch immer den namen des gesprächspartners auf und notiert euch was zum gespräch. mündliche zusagen sind auch verbindlich


... und wenn der sich (soweit es zu dem Namen überhaupt jemanden gibt) nicht mehr an das Gespräch erinnern kann?



> Was interessiert mich mein dummes Geschwätz von gestern? [K. Adenauer]


----------



## Reiner1 (24 November 2005)

*Re: Habe wohl eine Lösung!!!!*



			
				gun81 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> reihe mich auch ein in den kreis der [ edit ] smartsurfer-user.
> habe auch eine nette tk-rechnung bekommen. schuld war 123getonline - ghostmelody.
> ...



Wenn das so stimmt, woran ich nicht zweifle, dann heißt das aber, daß mir acoreus eine falsche Preisliste von 123getonline zugeschickt hat. Dabei hat man behauptet, meine Angaben wären falsch und die Liste im Zeitraum gültig. 123getonline hat auf meinen Einwand (telefonisch und per mail) noch nicht geantwortet. Dabei ist das schon mindestens drei Wochen her. Ich denke, ich muß bei den Firmen nochmals nachhaken.
Und mir möglicherweise in den Hintern beißen, daß ich den geforderten Betrag doch bezahlt habe.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## eschdler82 (25 November 2005)

Habe als Gast auf der 5. Seite schon mal kurz was geschrieben und die Schuld (zumindest "moralisch berechtig") auf smartsurfer geschoben.

Ja, die AGB nimmt diese Verantwortlichen aus der Pflicht :-(

Ich habe eine Email an PC [email protected] geschrieben, die den Smartsurfer ja zum Testsieger ernannten.
Bei ihnen habe ich darum gebeten, dass sie sich der Sache annehmen.
Hoffe, sie tun es!
Man sollte ggf. evt. auch das Fernsehmagazin Akte 05 von Sat.1 darüber in Kenntnis setzen...die sind doch da als hinter sowas her!?

Ich habe vom acoreus Service einen EVN für meine Novemberrechnung und die Verbindungen über access2surf bekommen (obwohl ich diese eigentlich gar nicht wollte).
Auf meine Email hat man also gar nicht richtig reagiert, bzw. eben keine Stellung dazu genommen.
Auf einen EVN für den Monat Oktober warte ich vergeblich. Im Oktober waren die anfallenden Kosten noch normal.

Ich werde nächste Woche wohl auch mal anrufen...
betroffen bin ich zum Einen von
access2surf
und zum Anderen von
123getonline

Über yellex.com habe ich die EVN v. 123getonline (Telefonica GmbH) bekommen...muss diese aber erst noch genauer sichten und mit vergleichen.

Bin allerdings etwas positiver gestimmt, da 123getonline laut Forenbeitrag ja Abrechnungsfehler gemacht hat.

Mal schaun

Lg,Tom


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

*Re: 123get online ghostmelody #2*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bezugnehmend auf die letzten 3 posts...
> 
> unter umständen bekommt man über hotline von acoreus und dann per email einen einzelverbindungsnachweis. sollte das nicht funktionieren, dann steht in diesem forum - http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=68825& - man könnte sich einen einzelverbindungsnachweis nach mühseliger registrierung bei www.yellex.com herunterladen...
> 
> ...




 :evil: Mir egal, wer geschlampt hat! Ich jedenfalls NICHT= kein Geld!
War schließlich NICHT über diese Tarife, die abgerechnet wurde,  informiert.


----------



## trixichaoti (26 November 2005)

*Falsche Abrechnungen*

Hallo, Leute,

hier meine Ergahrungen: ich bin, wie Tom, von den Falsch-Beträgen 123getonline und access2surf durch den SmartSurfer betroffen, es geht um meine Oktober- Telefonrechnung. 

Gestrige Anrufe bei der acoreus-Hotline ergaben folgendes:
ich bekam bei beiden Einzelverbindungsnachweise, aber unterschiedliche Antworten.
Zu 123getonline wurde mir gesagt, dass es zu Abrechnungsfehlern gekommen sei,man wisse darum  und ich soll mich direkt mit dem  Anbieter in Verbindung setzen, die Rechnung würde korrigiert.
Für access2surf wurde mir gesagt, dass der SmartSurfer falsche Tarife angegeben und die Rechnung durch Colt/acoreus korrekt sei, dagegen könne ich gern Widerspruch einlegen, würde mir aber nichts bringen.

Meine Frage: Hat jemand die Tarife von der Webseite von  access2surf vor dem 7.10.?  

Ich habe inzwischen im teltarif-Forum gefunden, dass es sich vor rund einem Jahr genauso abgespielt hat: Angeblich hat der SmartSurfer falsche Tarife gehabt und die Leute wurden mit sehr hohen Rechnungen konfrontiert. Das scheine bei diesem Anbieter Methode zu sein.

Also werde ich trotzdem Widerspruch mit Hinweis auf Regulierungsbehörde   einlegen, auch wenn es nicht zum Erfolg führen wird. Sang- und klanglos nehme ich das nicht hin.
 :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

@gun81

hab auch mit 123getonline telefoniert...MIR sagte die Dame aus dem Callcenter, dass kein Fehler seitens 123getonline bestehe und die Schuld beim smartsurfer läge  :evil: 

Bei acoreus teilte man mir aber auch deine Version mit!

Is doch alles :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

Hi, 
hab auch eine zu hohe Rechung wg. 123-GO Ghostmelody. Dazukommt bei mir aber ein offensichtlicher Unterschied zw. SmartSurfer Einwahlnummer und dem EVN:

         Datum  	 Uhrzeit  	   Dauer  	    Zielnummer
EVN: 16.10.2005      23:24:26  	   01:27:59  	    019166122
SS:   16.10.2005      23:24:58      01:27:44  	     019166128 ( 123GetOnline Dracula's travel)

Hm, hat sonst noch jemand sowas auf seiner Rechnung???

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

Denk mal es geht jeden so ...

Hab gestern auf WDR so ne Sendung gesehen da hat n Renter auch ne zu hohe Rechnung bekommen, ist auch üern Smart Surfer gesurft. Er musste aber glaub ich nur 3€ zu viel bezahlen... .Hmm. Hab allerdings den größten Teil leider verpasst... bzw wusste garnicht das sowas kommt.

Also in meinen Fall melden die Leute sich einfach nicht mehr. Sehr sehr sehr komisch. Die Telefonieren mit meiner Mutter weil ich auf der Arbeit war und die kann mir natürlich nischt mehr davon erzählen was die mir gesagt haben. Toll. Die rufen nicht noch mal an, gehen nicht auf meine Emails ein. Tolle Wurst.

Ach...

solln se sehn wo se ihr Geld herbekommen, knallen die ihren [] Bestrag von fast 50€ auf die nächste Internetrechnung werde ich den wieder nicht bezahlen so einfach ist das.
Wer nicht mit mir redet bekommt auch nichts. Nur [] die Leute... bin sauer!!!!

Wie ist es denn bei euch anderen bis jetzt so gelaufen???

*[Virenscanner: 2 Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

Um noch einmal auf den Haftungsausschluß bei Smartsurfer zurück zukommen: Wer mit "garantierter Tarifsicherheit" sein Produkt bewirbt kann dieses Produktmerkmal nicht einfach in den kleingedruckten, bei Schlagwort-Werbung eben NICHT gelesenen AGBs wieder ausschliessen. Zumal hinter "garantierter Tarifsicherheit" kein Sternchen (*) ist, das auf Ausschluß oder Einschränkung hinweist!

PS: Einen ähnliche aktuellen (Oktober-Tarife-Ärger) Thread gibts auch hier:
???.onlinekosten.de


----------



## Marilyn (30 November 2005)

Auch 123GO dürfte es schwer haben, sich herauszuwinden. Siehe die Seite 'Zugang' auf ihrer Website. Ich zitiere einen Auszug:

"Damit Sie sicher sind immer die neuesten
123GetOnline Tarife zu nutzen, haben wir für Sie
einen direkten
Download-Link installiert: Download LCR"


Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Reiner1 (30 November 2005)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> Auch 123GO dürfte es schwer haben, sich herauszuwinden. Siehe die Seite 'Zugang' auf ihrer Website.



Ich fürchte, sie brauchen sich gar nicht herauszuwinden, denn wie es scheint, hatte der smartsurfer für zwei Tarife die gleiche Rufnummer gespeichert. Wenn der Benutzername jetzt noch beliebig war reicht das für den falschen Tarif bei Ghostmelody aus. 

Damit hätte web den schwarzen Peter. Gemäß AGB sind sie aus dem Schneider und mehr als einfache Fahrlässigkeit lässt sich trotz der zertifizierten Tarifsicherheit nicht nachweisen. Man könnte ja sagen, der günstige Tarif bestand ja.....nur hat ihn der SS nicht angewählt....Pech für die Nutzer.

Ich habe jedenfalls den SS zum Teufel gejagt und stelle sämtliche Verbindungen nur noch manuell her (bei jeweiliger Kontrolle des geltenden Tarifs auf der HP). Und das geht so bis ich DSL habe......der SS war schuld.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2005)

Smartsurfer hat schon früher (2003)  für Ärger gesorgt 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/39894

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2005)

kein Ärger - aber weit gefasst thematisch passend:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=304


----------



## Reiner1 (30 November 2005)

*Fehler im smartsurfer*

Ob der Fehler in diesem Fall am smartsurfer lag, ist ja noch nicht abschließend geklärt, wenn auch recht wahrscheinlich.

Persönlich nutze ich den ss seit einigen Jahren und hatte vor callando, avanio, und jetzt 123getonline nur einmal eine Differenz zu der Verbindungsübersicht des ss. In diesem Fall hat der Anbieter umgehend den Betrag erstattet.
Da gab es ja die "zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit" noch nicht, die jetzt Sicherheit vorgaukelt, und es hat trotzdem geklappt. Jetzt gibt es keine günstigen Tarife mehr, aber dafür jede Menge Ärger.
Da frage ich mich schon, ob das mit dem neuen Besitzer United Inter... zu tun haben könnte...

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Fehler im smartsurfer*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Da frage ich mich schon, ob das mit dem neuen Besitzer United Inter... zu tun haben könnte...


Sicher, alle einverleibten Firmen setzen für die Zukunft alles auf DSL. MMn wird der Gelegenheitssurfer, der nur ab und an mal mit dem Modem ins Internet geht oder gerade mal seine E-Mails abholt, bald nimmer bedient. Es zeichnet sich eine deutliche Straftegie der ISP ab, um flächendeckend den Markt via DSL für die Kommunikation zu versorgen.


----------



## Marilyn (1 Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen Reiner,

ich denke schon, daß jemand, der so deutlich mit dem Begriff 'sicher' für den SmS für den Zugang zu seinen Tarifen wirbt, auch in der Pflicht ist, für eben diese Sicherheit zumindest mit zu sorgen. Das ist allerdings mein höchst privates Rechtsverständnis.

Es erscheint mir auch merkwürdig, daß der SmS jahrelang wunderbar funktioniert hat und nun ganz plötzlich ständig Mist bauen soll ...

Im übrigen geht mir das ganze Theater inzwischen auch so auf den Keks, daß ich nun ebenfalls 'zu Fuß' ins Netz gehe. Ich hab mir dazu drei günstige Provider (für die jeweiligen diversen Zeitfenster) ausgesucht und kontrolliere jedesmal direkt auf der betreffenden Website, ob der Tarif noch stimmt, und mache bei jeder Änderung einen Screenshot bzw. eine Kopie auf die Festplatte. Zu meiner weiteren Sicherheit habe ich mir noch einen Onlinezeitenzähler (online-o-meter) installiert, der die Zeiten und Kosten für den jeweilig genutzten Provider aufzeichnet (ähnlich wie die Kostenaufstellung im Smartsurfer) und eine Warnung ausgibt, wenn das günstige Zeitfenster zu Ende ist.

123GO hat sich übrigens immer noch nicht mit den Tarifen bei mir gemeldet, bisher kam nur eine Lesebestätigung für meine eMail-Anfrage.

Bis demnächst
Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, daß SS sich da so leicht rausreden kann. Noch immer wird er als 100% sicher beworben (Siehe Anhang von heute).
Was mich ank*tzt ist die Tatsache, daß man die SS Verantwortlichen nicht erreichen kann.
Also nix ist mit Beschweren oder persönliche Probleme klären - es sei denn, man zahlt über 1,80 € pro Minute dafür!
...
.
...

Anhang - SS Werbung vom 1.12.05:
----------------------------------------------

Der WEB.DE SmartSurfer 3.1
SmartSurfer - ...auf der Suche nach den günstigsten Internet-Tarifen der Galaxie!
 Nutzen Sie den Testsieger!
PC [email protected] 		Der SmartSurfer konnte auch das PC [email protected]
Team überzeugen. Profitieren Sie von den Vorteilen des WEB.DE SmartSurfers!
*Neue Superkräfte in Version 3.1
•  	Mit der zertifizierten Tarifsicherheit prüft WEB.DE alle Anbieter im SmartSurfer auf Seriösität und Gültigkeit Ihrer Tarife.*
•  	Auch wenn Sie aus Sicherheitsgründen ohne Administrator-Rechte surfen, aktualisiert der SmartSurfer Ihre Tarife automatisch.
 SmartSurfer Highlights
•  	Kennt hunderte attraktiver Internet-by-Call-Tarife und deren Anbieter.
•  	Verwaltet auch anmeldepflichtige Anbieter (ideal für AOL, T-Online, etc.).
•  	Findet vor jeder Einwahl den günstigsten enthaltenen Tarif.
•  	Verbindet auf Wunsch automatisch und ohne weitere Einstellungen.
•  	Immer aktuelle Tarife dank automatischer Online-Aktualisierung.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

Gast. schrieb:
			
		

> *Neue Superkräfte in Version 3.1
> •  	Mit der zertifizierten Tarifsicherheit prüft WEB.DE alle Anbieter im SmartSurfer auf Seriösität und Gültigkeit Ihrer Tarife.*
> 
> •  	Immer aktuelle Tarife dank automatischer Online-Aktualisierung.



[ironie]Na dann hat die Aktualisierung wegen von web.de nicht zu vertretender Umstände eben nicht geklappt....[/ironie]

Don Frago


----------



## Reiner1 (2 Dezember 2005)

*zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit?*

Das schreibt web im SS:



> _Zertifizierte Tarifsicherheit
> 
> Unter den Internet-by-Call-Anbietern am Markt tummeln sich leider ein paar schwarze Schafe. Zu Ihrem Schutz hat WEB.DE daher allen Anbietern im SmartSurfer auferlegt, ihre Tarife mitsamt eines verbindlichen Gültigkeitsdatums zu nennen und sich mit den Bedingungen der SmartSurfer Tarif-Policy einverstanden zu erklären._



Zum einen weiß ich nicht, was sich hinter der Tarif-Policy verbirgt, zum anderen wird darin sicher leichte Fahrlässigkeit des Anbieters beispielsweise durch falsche Zuordnung der Rufnummer keine Konsequenzen haben. Höchstens die, daß er in Zukunft nicht mehr gelistet ist. Und damit wären wir beim grundsätzlichen Problem, daß der Nutzer im Falle des Falles meist der Dumme ist.

Kleine Anfrage: Gibt es hier noch Nutzer des smartsurfers, und wenn ja, warum ??

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Habe wohl eine Lösung!!!!*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so stimmt, woran ich nicht zweifle, dann heißt das aber, daß mir acoreus eine falsche Preisliste von 123getonline zugeschickt hat. Dabei hat man behauptet, meine Angaben wären falsch und die Liste im Zeitraum gültig. 123getonline hat auf meinen Einwand (telefonisch und per mail) noch nicht geantwortet. Dabei ist das schon mindestens drei Wochen her. Ich denke, ich muß bei den Firmen nochmals nachhaken.
> Und mir möglicherweise in den Hintern beißen, daß ich den geforderten Betrag doch bezahlt habe.
> 
> Gruß Reiner



hallo,

ich denke mal, dass acoreus mit den falschen preisen arbeitet. die bekommen die tarife wohl auch nur von den anbietern. da der fehler bei 123go liegt (telefonat mit 123go), kann acoreus auch nichts für die falschen listen.

habe bisher noch nichts an post bekommen und werde auf den inhalten der telefonate bestehen. falls es zu problemen kommen sollte.

ich werde halt nur die leistung zahlen, die ich genutzt habe.
vielleicht ist es wie mit anderen waren und der garantie. danach muss der anbieter in den ersten 6 monaten die fehlerfreiheit nachweisen. danach der kunde den fehler.

lass jetzt erst mal alles auf mich zukommen. ändern können wir eh nichts mehr dran.

p.s. benutze jetzt oleco und meide 123go

mfg


----------



## Reiner1 (6 Dezember 2005)

*Klärung steht bevor...*

Manchmal zahlt sich Hartnäckigkeit aus. Jedenfalls hat mir 123get... endlich geantwortet, nachdem ich denen den Maileingang zumüllen musste. Warum eigentlich nicht gleich so. 

Zitat der Mail an mich:


> SEHR GEEHRTER USER;
> 
> DER TARIF GHOST MELODY WURDE VOM 14.10 bis 31.10 VON DER
> FIRMA WEB.DE / SMARTSURFER FALSCH GELISTET (DRACULAS TRAVEL). 123 GETONLINE
> ...



Damit hat sich mein Verdacht bestätigt. Es ist nur immer wieder ärgerlich wenn man sich als Detektiv betätigen muß um an irgendwelche Informationen zu kommen. Offenheit seitens der Firmen wäre sicher die beste Lösung.
Wie es scheint ist man bei 123.. daran interessiert auch in Zukunft im Smartsurfer gelistet zu sein. Ob daraus für uns als Kunden in diesem Fall eine Gutschrift herausspringt ist fraglich. Wir könnten ja eine Umfrage starten. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Marilyn (6 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Reiner,

Du bist mir zuvor gekommen. Denselben Schrieb hab ich heute auch erhalten.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung, daß das 123GO und der SmS unter sich ausmachen müssen. Daß wir Nutzer jedesmal den betreffenden Tarif sicherheitshalber überprüfen müssen haben wir ja inzwischen gelernt. Aber wie sollen wir feststellen, daß der SmS eine falsche Nummer anwählt???

Ums nochmal zu wiederholen: 123GO preist ja seine Tarife ausschließlich als "Least-Cost-Router-Tarife" an. Ich kann bei keinem der aufgeführten Tarife eine 'zu Fuß'-Einwahlnummer finden. Also muß ich mich doch auf die Einwahl durch den SmS verlassen dürfen. Oder?

Venceremos
Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben: 

Meiner Meinung nach hat nicht nur der User bei der Nutzung der 123getonline-Tarife Pflichten sondern auch der Anbieter, nur so kann eine Nutzung des Onlinedienstes zu den beworbenen Preisen gewährleistet werden.

Wie mir der acoreus Kundenservice per E-Mail mitteilte, wurde in der Zeit vom 14.10. - 31.10. der 123getonline-Tarif "Ghost Melody" fälschlicherweise unter der Einwahlnummer und den dazugehörigen Tarifen von "Dracula´s travel" abgerechnet.

Achtzehn Tage wurde es von der Platinum Communications GmbH toleriert, dass im Smartsurfer die falsche Rufnummer hinterlegt war. Zu den Pflichten der Platinum Communications GmbH gehört nämlich auch, dass dies überprüft wird. Da es vom User nicht überprüft werden kann, da die Einwahlnummer auf der Homepage fehlt. 18 Tage Zeit um den Irrtum zu beseitigen. Um aus der Haftungspflicht genommen zu werden, hätte die Platinum Communications GmbH, meiner Meinung nach, spätestens am zweiten Tag, also am 15.10.2005, auf Ihrer Homepage bedenken gegen die Nutzung des Smartsurfers anmelden müssen!

So ist es nun mal, ich glaube nicht das sich die Platinum Communications GmbH vor Gericht vor Ihrer Verantwortung drücken kann und die Schuld auf den Smartsurfer schieben kann.


----------



## Reiner1 (6 Dezember 2005)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie sollen wir feststellen, daß der SmS eine falsche Nummer anwählt???
> Ums nochmal zu wiederholen: 123GO preist ja seine Tarife ausschließlich als "Least-Cost-Router-Tarife" an. Ich kann bei keinem der aufgeführten Tarife eine 'zu Fuß'-Einwahlnummer finden. Also muß ich mich doch auf die Einwahl durch den SmS verlassen dürfen. Oder?



Ich bin da der gleichen Meinung. Das wäre wohl ein guter Ansatz beiden Firmen an den Karren zu fahren, auch wenn sich 123... damit herausredet "wir waren´s nicht" und sich web auf die AGB zurückzieht.
Als Kunde hatte man ja wohl keine Möglichkeit ohne Nutzung des ss zu dem Tarif zu gelangen, der damit offensichtlich nur für Nutzer des ss vorgesehen war. Damit muß man sich auf diese Angaben auch verlassen können. Das ist rechtlich sicher nicht ohne Angriffspunkt.
Man stelle sich nur vor, daß sich findige Anbieter ansonsten so ein Gebahren als Geschäftspraxis zu eigen machen. Der Eine schließt Schadensersatz durch AGB aus und der Andere wäscht die Hände in Unschuld. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*telefonica Callando ....*

Ich weiß nicht wie lange ihr euch noch an der Nase herumführen laßt. Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Telefonica / Colt / Callando es liegt nicht am Smartsurfer ich wähle mich über den discountsurfer ein und es sind sind die gleichen Probleme. Im September war es Callando mit über 80 Euro ! Ich habe Einspruch eingelegt kam das übliche Mahnungen Drohungen und ein schreiben von einen Rechtsanwalt DR  [edit] ...und das eine Klage folgt .... gähn  bis heute kam nichts nicht einmal ein Nachweis was ich wirklich versurft habe weil dies Firmen es auch nicht nachweisen können weil ich es nie versurft habe !!! Ganz einfach !!! Anzeige wegen Betrug erstattet Ihr ganz einfach über folgende Seite : internetwache.de  dann euer bundesland suchen. Und auch ANZEIGE ERSTATTEN nicht immer nur zahlen !!! Anzeige erstatten kostet nichts und es muss der Anzeige nachgegangen werden !!

_persönliche Daten gelöscht, siehe NUB , modaction 
_


----------



## Marilyn (21 Dezember 2005)

*Mahnungen von telefonica und colt*

Hallo,

bei mir kommt jetzt wieder Bewegung in die Sache. Heute habe ich die erste Mahnung von Telefonica und die erste Zahlungserinnerung von Colt erhalten.

Während ich von Colt auf meine entsprechende Mail-Anfrage vom 16.11. (!) zuvor keine einzige Reaktion erhalten hatte, kam ja von 123GO inzwischen die Maildung, die hier schon einige bekommen haben, dahingehend, daß der Smartsurfer den Tarif Ghost Melody im betreffenden Zeitraum falsch gelistet habe und man sich um eine Lösung kümmere und sich dann wieder melden werde.

Ich habe in beiden Fällen den üblichen Widerspruch eingelegt, nochmals Übermittlung des korrekten Rechnungsbetrags angefordert (beide Beträge habe ich bisher einbehalten) und angekündigt, daß ich den korrekten Betrag selbstverständlich zahlen werde.

Bis auf weiteres
Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2005)

gast12345 schrieb:
			
		

> Anzeige wegen Betrug erstattet Ihr ganz einfach über folgende Seite : internetwache.de  dann euer bundesland suchen.



Gilt aber eigentlich nur in den angeschlossenen Bundesländern. Ausgerechnet beim Verdacht einer Straftat im Internetbereich zeigt sich meiner Meinung nach die Onlineanzeige zumeist als nicht empfehlenswert. Nachträgliche Recherchen und Vorladungen der Zeugen zur nächsten Wache oder einem Fachkommissariat sind nicht selten bzw. der gewünschte Ermittlungserfolg tritt nahezu nie ein. Wie soll eigentlich bei Onlineanzeigen im Computer-, Internetbereich z. B. der in vielen Fällen dringend für die Ermittlungen benötigte Computer der Anzeigenerstatter bereitgestellt werden - durch Beamen?

Fragt lieber erstmal bei den örtlich für Euch zuständigen Fachkommissariaten nach, wie erfolgversprechend eine Anzeige überhaupt ist und was es zur Ermittlung um den Sachverhalt alles an Beweisen und Unterlagen braucht.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Dezember 2005)

Ja habe heut ebenfalls meine erste Mahnung von der Telefonic Deutschland GmbH bekommen. Komm mir etwas verarscht vor. Also ich hab noch keine Mail bekommen das die irgendwas falsch gemacht haben.

Rein Theoretisch habe ich nur den EVB... und da sind Rufnummern drauf die ich ohne Kenntniss angewählt habe. Ich wollte nen anderen Tarif... .
*grmpf*

Was machtn ihr?
Sagt ihr irgendwas? Mailt ihr nochmal hin? Macht ihr nen schriftlichen Wiederspruch? Die Drohen ja schon mit Inkassounternehmen was die dann einschalten wenn ich nicht zahle... . Hmm. Naja mit denen kann ich dann nicht mehr reden, den ist es wurscht.


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2005)

Neu-Schwabenland schrieb:
			
		

> ...da sind Rufnummern drauf die ich ohne Kenntniss angewählt habe. Ich wollte nen anderen Tarif...


...und warum hast Du dann nicht die Nummern für den entsprechenden Tarif verwendet?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2005)

Nun das war doch das Problem mit der Telefonica Deutschland GMBH: 123 Get online Ghost Melody und Draculas Travel hatten die selbe Rufnummer!
Ich wollte Ghost Melody, aber Telefonica hat mich Draculas Travel abgerechnet. Der EVB bestätigt das, aber ich war nicht in Kenntnis das ich diese nummern gewählt habe.
Telefonica konnte mir auch nicht sagen wie denn die ursprünglichen Einwahlnummern lauteten... .


----------



## Marilyn (22 Dezember 2005)

Also, ich habe der ersten Mahnung per Fax widersprochen mit Hinweis auf die schon genannte Meldung von 123GO, die folgenden Wortlaut hat (und die vermutlich nur diejenigen bekommen haben, die bei 123GO per Mail nach den Halloween-Tarifen gefragt haben):

SEHR GEEHRTER USER;

DER TARIF GHOST MELODY WURDE VOM 14.10 bis 31.10 VON DER
FIRMA WEB.DE / SMARTSURFER FALSCH GELISTET (DRACULAS TRAVEL). 123 GETONLINE
UND WEB.DE SUCHEN IM MOMENT NACH EINER LÖSUNG, DIESES PROBLEM ZU FIXEN.
123 GETONLINE TRIFFT HIER KEINE SCHULD. MEHR KÖNNEN WIR IHNEN IM MOMENT
LEIDER NICHT MITTEILEN.
WIR BITTEN UM ETWAS GEDULD - UND WIR BITTEN SIE DIESE MAIL NICHT ZU
BEANTWORTEN . WIR HOFFEN , DASS WIR ENDE DEZEMBER EINE LÖSUNG HABEN  -  DIE
WIR IHNEN DANN KOMMUNIZIEREN WERDEN.

MIT FREUNDLICHEN GRÜßEN

IHR 123 GETONLINE TEAM


Ich bin allerdings der Meinung, daß hier auch den Nutzer keine Schuld trifft, denn 123GO bietet seine Tarife ausschließlich als Smartsurfertarife an und nennt keine Einwahlnummern, so daß man sich gar nicht 'zu Fuß' einwählen kann. Demnach kann der Nutzer auch nichts falsch gemacht haben und hat den Tarif-Wirrwarr nicht zu vertreten. Sollen die doch das Problem 'fixen' (soll wohl 'beheben' oder 'lösen' heißen. Es geht doch nichts über Denglish.)

Ich warte ab, bis ich die korrekte Rechnung bekomme, die ich dann auch bezahlen werde.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Reiner1 (22 Dezember 2005)

Und ich hoffe in diesem Fall auf eine Rückzahlung.....

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen mahnfreien Rutsch in´s Neue Jahr. Und einen möglichst schnellen DSL-Anschluß....zumindest für mich.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Marilyn (2 Januar 2006)

Hallo im Neuen Jahr,

der Spaß geht weiter.

Inzwischen habe ich auf meinen Widerspruch gegen die Colt-Mahnung mehr oder weniger nichtssagende Post von acoreus bekommen, in der man mich aber immerhin aufklärt, daß es sich bei dem fraglichen Tarif um access2surf handelt und daß ich auf deren HP nähere Info finde.

Daraufhin habe ich über das Kontaktformular nach den Minutenpreisen für access2surf X (den von mir in der fraglichen Zeit, nämlich 05. bis 11.10.05, benutzten Tarif) gefragt. Die Antwort kam heute: "Seit dem 07.10.2005 wird der Minutenpreis mit 2,99 ct. zuzügl. 9,99 ct EWG berechnet."

Demgegenüber gibt das Smartsurferprotokoll für den gesamten Zeitraum in der Zeit zw. etwa 11 und 14 Uhr jeweils 0,05 ct. pro Minute an. (Bei wem von Euch ist das genauso ?)

Ich werde das jetzt dem Absender der Info-eMail mal mitteilen und fragen, wie er sich das erklärt. Falls und wenn Antwort kommt, melde ich mich natürlich wieder.

Dagegen hat 121surf (Abrechnung telefonica) noch immer nicht auf meine Anfrage nach den Minutenpreisen reagiert. Also werde ich denen meine eMail heute zum dritten Mal zusenden.

Bis demnächst
Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (3 Januar 2006)

*mhm*

Also ich hab klein bei gegeben. 
Bei mir ist es der selbe Fall wie bei euch allen, aber die Telefonica hat mir nicht auf meine Mails geantwortet, mich stattessen angerufen... also nicht mich, sondern meine Omma ging ran, könnt euch vielleicht vorstellen, wenn so ne alte Frau irgendwas von den hier hört... naja. Hat mir was wiedergegeben von Fehler usw... hat dann aber aufgelegt *lol*. 
Hab Telefonica mehrmals angeschrieben, aber kommt nix zurück, außer die Mahnung. Für mich ist icht klar ob der Fehler nun an Telefonica oder an SmartSurfer liegt. Offensichtlich hatte ja der SS 2 Tarfie mit der gleichen Einwahlnummer. Ich denk schon das es ein verschulden des SS ist, nicht von Telefonica. Sie sind garantiert über den Fehler bewusst.. aber tja... was soll man machen?
Hab kein Bock noch mehr Mahngebühren zu zahlen, evtl stellt es sich ja wirklich als Fehler raus, und dann bekomm ichs hoffentlich erstattet .


----------



## Reiner1 (3 Januar 2006)

Selbst wenn der Fehler beim SS lag liegt die Problematik wie Marilyn schon schrieb wohl darin, daß man den Tarif nur durch den Smartsurfer nutzen konnte, da nur über den Smartsurfer die Nutzungsdaten angegeben wurden. 
Damit kann den Nutzer des SS keine Schuld treffen, zumal der SS von acoreus eindeutig empfohlen wurde. 
Ich habe jedenfalls die schon angegebene Mail enthalten, daß man bis Ende Dezember eine Lösung finden möchte und mir diese dann kommuniziert --- ich warte!

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Marilyn (3 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

was 123GO angeht, so werde ich ebenfalls warten und aus den schon genannten Gründen selbstverständlich nicht zahlen.

Bei colt (access2surf Tarif X) sieht die Sache leider anders aus. Da habe ich gestern die Mitteilung erhalten, daß ab dem 07.10. 2,99 ct pro Min. abgerechnet wurden, und ich hatte den Tarif mit falschen Angaben im SmS (0,05 ct.) noch bis einschl. 11.10. genutzt. Auf meine Bitte um Stellungnahme bei access2surf erhielt ich heute folgende Antwort:
"ausschlaggebend sind unsere Internetseiten. Der Smartsurfer bietet keine Gewähr."

Und da die ihre Tarife nicht wie 123GO über den SmS anbieten, werde ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und die 13 Euro (anstatt etwa 2 lt. SmS) zähneknirschend zahlen.

Inzwischen bin ich schlau geworden, kontrolliere täglich mehrmals die Website des genutzten Providers und mache bei jeder (angekündigten) Tarifänderung einen Screenshot. Irgendwie wird das doch endlich mal in den Griff zu kriegen sein ?!?

Bis auf weiteres
Marilyn


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

Hi,

hatte ja auch schon mal ein paar Worte zu der ganzen Thematik geschrieben. Ich surfe ja nu mittlerweile nicht mehr mit dem Smartsurfer. Mitte November ging ich einige Wochen direkt über SurfNSave online, die Rechnung betrug im Dezember nur knappe 50 Euro, wovon 1,71 Euro der Telefonica galt. Nu gab es die Januar-Rechnung und da schauts schon wieder anders aus. Seit Anfang Dezember surfe ich mit Time2Surf, da ich bisher nichts schlechtes drüber gelesen hatte.

Aber die hängen wohl auch mit der Telefonica zusammen. Der Betrag diesen Monat beträgt 22 Euro noch was, is eindeutig schon wieder zu viel. Mein Freund surft mit Altnet und hatte nur 5 Euro abgebucht von Altnet, natürlich. Leider komm ich mit Altnet net rein, klappt bei mir nicht.

Nu hab ich mir mal den Einzelverbindungsnachweis von Januar angeschaut und die Telefonica berechnet mir die Summe von 22 Euro vom 15.10.05 bis 29.12.05. Wat is dat fürn Mist???  :evil: 

Folgende Tage wurden abgerechnet: 15.10., 16.11.-30.11., 1.12.-29.12.05.

Was zum Teufel ist das für eine Abrechnung??? Die können mir doch nicht für fast 2 Monate alles abrechnen???

Nu hab ich mir nochmal die Einzelverbindungsnachweise der letzten Monate näher angeschaut: In der Novemberrechnung ist der 15.10. beispielsweise nicht miteinbezogen, wurde aber ausgelassen. 

Die Dezemberrechnung mit der Summe von 1.71 Euro ist auch sehr mysteriös: Da wurde nur der 31.10. und 1.11. berechnet!!!

Das geht doch so nicht oder?

Irgendwie fehlt mir noch Anfang November, der kommt dann also erst in die Februarrechnung mit rein, oder wie?

Gibt es irgendeinen Provider, der eigentlich nicht über Telefonica läuft???


Ich bin echt stinksauer. Vor allem, weil es für mich großartig keine Alternativen gibt...  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2006)

z. B. T-Online, 1&1, GMX, lokale Anbieter,  ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

Wenn möglich, ohne Anmeldung!


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2006)

Schon mal über einen Anbieter nachgedacht, der mit einer einmaligen Anmeldung _Internet by call _anbietet? T-Online, AOL u. s. w.  - sind für Gelegenheitsnutzer auch nicht viel teurer als die billigen, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Unterschied im 0,x ct Bereich liegt. Orientiere Dich doch mal auf www.billiger-surfen.de .


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2006)

Danke! Mal schaun, ob man da ein gutes Angebot findet.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*378 Euro zahlen?*

Hallo! Ich muss 378 an die Telefonica zahlen vorher habe ich immer höchtens bis zu 60 Euro im Monat gezahlt. wie  soll ich jetzt vorgehen?


----------



## KatzenHai (11 Januar 2006)

Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
5. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.
:schreiben:


----------



## Reiner1 (11 Januar 2006)

*Telefonica*

Ich finde es ein Unding, daß bei allen möglichen Anbietern Telefonica drin steckt, was man ja spätestens mit der Rechnung erfährt, daß man aber selbst nach Ansicht des EVN über Yellex nicht erfährt, um welchen Tarif es sich handelt...Verbindung zu Onlinediensten ist ja mehr als allgemein.
Wenn dann noch die letzten drei Ziffern fehlen und man sich manuell eingewählt hat, ist eine Kontrolle sehr schwer.

Man müsste den Anbieter dazu zwingen können, zumindest bei der EVN den genauen Tarif anzugeben. So kann ich das nur als bewusste Verschleierungstaktik sehen.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: Telefonica*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ein Unding, daß bei allen möglichen Anbietern Telefonica drin steckt....


Telefonica strebt in Eurapa die Marktführerschaft an und ist nicht gerade eine kleine Klitsche sondern ein TK-Konzern.



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dann noch die letzten drei Ziffern fehlen ....
> 
> Man müsste den Anbieter dazu zwingen können, zumindest bei der EVN den genauen Tarif anzugeben.


Das mit den Ziffern ist bei dem Netzbetreiber zu beheben, einfach den entsprechenden Antrag auf den unverkürzten EVN erteilen.
Das mit dem Tarif kann man dann ja im nachhinein erfragen, wenn man die vollständige Einwahlnummer und -Zeit kennt. Voraussetzung ist aber der unverkürzte EVN.


----------



## Reiner1 (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: Telefonica*

Gerade durch die Größe ist es noch wichtiger anzugeben, durch welchen Tarif die Gebühr entstanden ist. Das mit der Anzeige der letzten drei Ziffern habe ich schon beantragt. Die Telekom hat es auch geschafft, die Änderung umgehend zu übernehmen. Nicht jedoch die anderen Anbieter auf der Rechnung.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: 123getonline*

Hallo Erstmal! Ich muss sagen mich hat es auch erwischt ich muss über 400 Euro an telefonica zahlen. Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen? Kannst du mir das bitte sagen. Meine e-mail adresse: [email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: Telefonica*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom hat es auch geschafft, die Änderung umgehend zu übernehmen. Nicht jedoch die anderen Anbieter auf der Rechnung.


Verstehe ich nicht, da deren Daten ja über die T-Com laufen. Oder meinst Du eine nachträglich erhobene Auskunft der Verbindungen? Dann dürften die anderen Anbieter in der Tat keine Zuordnung treffen können, da die Daten nahezu in Echtzeit übertragen werden und da gibt es keine rückwirkende Auskunft.


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Januar 2006)

*Re: 123getonline*



			
				seoul76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Erstmal! Ich muss sagen mich hat es auch erwischt ich muss über 400 Euro an telefonica zahlen. Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen? Kannst du mir das bitte sagen. Meine e-mail adresse: [email protected]
> 
> _e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
> modaction_



Gehe zurück auf ...  Blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## SEP (11 Januar 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133164#133164
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133219#133219

Mehr als zweimal muss die Frage aber nicht gestellt werden.

Im Übrigen gilt auch hierbei und gegenüber Seoul76:
Auf eine konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, hier zu lesen und allgemeine Fragen zu stellen. Weiterhin kann empfohlen werden, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

*Telefonica, 123getonline, Colt usw.*

Hallo, Ihr Alle auch betroffenen !
Nachdem ich endlich jemanden gefunden habe ( nämlich Euch),werde ich jetzt den harten Weg des Widerstands gehen.Nur ganz kurzie gleiche Geschichte wie bei allen anderen auch,völlig vom Ss abweichende Forderungen der Firma Colt Gmbh bzw. Telefonica.Mir wurden bereits 3 Mahnungen geschickt und zwar von der auch zum " Konzern " gehörenden Firma acoreus Collection Services ,einem Inkasso-Unternehmen !
Mir wird bereits mit gerichtlichen Schritten gedroht,was mich auch fast zum kleinbeigeben gebracht hätte ,weil ich den Fehler bei mir gesucht habe.Doch dann habe ich einen Anwalt befragt, der mir dazu riet , abzuwarten, denn ich habe keinen Nutzungsvertrag mit besagten Firmen. 
Außerdem habe ich eine Privatrechtsschutzvers.
Wollen doch mal sehen, wer hier den längeren Atem hat.
Wünscht mir viel Glück !!!

MfG , Harry


----------



## Marilyn (26 Januar 2006)

Damit es uns nicht langweilig wird:

Zum Thema 123GetOnline hat mich jetzt acoreus mit einer erneuten Mahnung beglückt, nachdem ich auf die erste - von Telefonica selbst - bereits Widerspruch eingelegt hatte.

Natürlich habe ich dieser neuen Mahnung (direkt im Kontaktformular auf der acs-Website) erneut widersprochen und nochmals auf den Wortlaut der bekannten Standard-eMail von 123GO (immerhin von Anfang Dezember !) verwiesen. Die darin angekündigte Klärung ist natürlich noch nicht erfolgt, und solange mir keiner den korrekten geschuldeten Betrag mitteilt, zahle ich nichts.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Reiner1 (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo Marilyn,

auf die angekündigte Klärung nach 123getonline warte ich auch noch. Bei mir erscheint es der Firma sicherlich nicht so dringend, da ich ja alle Forderungen beglichen habe. So langsam fange ich an mich darüber zu ärgern. Ich muß wohl wieder ein paar Leuten auf die Füße treten..... :argue: 
Vermutlich schiebt man sich immer doch die Schuld zwischen 123getonline und web hin und her und bei dem kalten Wetter kann da schon einiges stecken bleiben....oder einfrieren...oder einschneien....  

Mann bin ich froh, daß ich mittlerweile DSL und Flatrate habe. Das ist zwar etwas teurer, aber man erspart sich das Würfeln über die neue Rechnung. Ok, der letzte Satz war etwas off topic.  

Gruß Reiner


----------



## caro23 (4 Februar 2006)

*Gibt es einen Provider, der nicht über Telefonika läuft?*

<<<<Gibt es irgendeinen Provider, der eigentlich nicht über Telefonica läuft??? 


Ich bin echt stinksauer. Vor allem, weil es für mich großartig keine Alternativen gibt...   >>


Gibt es. Die Telefonica hat mich gerade scheinbar gesperrt. 
Ich sach mal so: 

123GetOnline und Activinet sind nur verschiedene Namen für die gleiche ... ahem ... Substanz von weicher Konsistenz, zusammenfassend "Platinum Communications GmbH".  8) 

Hinzu kommt Time2Surf. 
NIcht aber z.B. access2surf, die aber scheinbar gerne mal die Verbindung verlieren (2 mal Einwahlgebühr kassieren ist schön???)    :argue: 


Ich finde es aber gut, dass hier endlich mal die Wurzel des Übels direkt angesprochen wird, *die Telefonica*, die sich hinter anderen Firmennamen verbirgt, wie sie alles von sich weist, an andere verweist, verschleiert, aber dann kann plötzlich ein von der Telefonica beauftragtes _*Inkassobüro* bei mindestens 3 verschiedenen Anbietern gleichzeitig einen Zugang sperren. _
Aber um irgendeine Info zu Ihrer Rechnung zu kriegen muss man immer wieder neuen Firmen schreiben um doch nichts zu erfahren. 

Angeblich gibt´s aus Datenschutzgründen keine Rechtfertigung für die Forderungen der Telefonica, aber jeder, der eine gute Firewall hat, wundert sich über ihre penetrant häufigen Portscans. 

Ich kann nur zur Anzeige raten, das kostet nur den Gang zur Polizei, und wenn das genug Leute tun, muss sich auch jemand drum kümmern. Ein guter Grund für die Anzeige ist Betrugsverdacht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2006)

Damit machst Du T*ica jetzt aber sicher ganz schön Bange, Mann...

um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen,... Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, als würde die "Telefonica" etwas falsch eingeschätzt... Das ist ein Riesenkonzern, der erst heute z.B. die Onlinerechte von RTL erworben hat... Auch wenn kein Kaufpreis genannt wird, war das sicherlich nur Kleingeld im Vergleich zu den 26.000.000.000 Euro für O2...
Und als Berater einen früheren EU-Telekommunikationsminister anzuheuern, war sicher auch nicht billig...


----------



## caro23 (4 Februar 2006)

*Telefonica*

Aber um mal genauer zu werden: 

Telefonica verkauft meines Wissens selbst Onlinezeit an Anbieter wie Time2Surf, 123GetOnline oder Activinet. 

Dann treibt sie über die Telekom die Gebühren dafür ein. 
Bei Fragen weiß sie nichts von den Anbietern und ihren Tarifen, denen sie ja selbst die Onlinezeit verkauft hat. Statt dessen soll man sich an "yellex.com" oder die Telekom wenden, wegen Einzelverbindungsnachweisen. 

Bezahlt man nicht, geht es nach der 1. Mahnung an "arcoreus collection services", Inkassobüro und wieder eine angeblich völlig eigenständige Firma, und Telefonica hat schon wieder nichts mehr damit zu tun. 

Wer besser informiert ist, soll mich gern berichtigen.

Aber eigentlich ist Telefonica meines Erachtens ein einziges Ablenkungsmanöver.


----------



## caro23 (4 Februar 2006)

*zu aka aka*

Wo ist da jetzt das Argument? 

Telefonica ist die spanische Entsprechung zur deutschen Telekom. 

Weiß ich wohl. Na und?


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2006)

*Re: Telefonica*



			
				caro23 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eigentlich ist Telefonica meines Erachtens ein einziges Ablenkungsmanöver.


Falsch! Telefonica ist offensichtlich in Europa das größte Telefonunternehmen. Strategien, wie Du sie Dir ausmalst, sind unnütz. Wenn Telefonica auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis drauf steht, dann ist auch Telefonica drin. Der Rechnungsempfänger muss nur dem Unternehmen für dessen "angebliche" Leistung widersprechen, dass auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht. Ob da nun noch Inkassounternehmen oder Unteranbieter hinzu kommen ist unerheblich. Wenn bei so einem Riesenkonzern einzelne Buchungen und zaghafte Einwände untergehen, ist das nicht die Sache des Beschwerdeführeres.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

*Telefonica?*

Egal wer oder was Telefonica ist!
Wenn dieses Unternehmen nicht in der Lage ist, Verbindungsentgelte nach den verwendeten Tarifen aufzuschlüsseln handelt es sich um ein sehr windiges Unternehmen.


----------



## Reiner1 (9 Februar 2006)

Windig oder nicht ist sicher Auslegungssache...

Ich bin persönlich mittlerweile der Meinung, daß man als Kunde einfach verlangen kann, daß die Rechnung so aufgeschlüsselt ist, daß man sie sowohl nachvollziehen als auch überprüfen kann.
Wenn das anscheinend so nicht gesetzlich gefordert ist (siehe Beispiel Telefonica), dann heißt das für mich (und für hoffentlich viele Andere), daß man um diesen Anbieter einen großen Bogen machen muß.
Ich weiß zwar, daß das nicht so einfach ist, aber es geht. Ohne Kunden wird jeder Anbieter einsichtig.....wetten daß ? :roll: 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2006)

Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Kunden wird jeder Anbieter einsichtig.....wetten daß?


 :wall: 

Nur mal so am Rande: allein Anfang 2004 hatte Telefonica bereits 99 Mio. Kunden. Heute, in 2006, kommen so bedeutende Übernahmen, wie die von O² von 2005 mit 15,98 Mio. Kunden, davon fast 1 Mio. in Deutschland, dazu. Kuppeleien soll Telefonica derzeit z. B. auch mit Alice (HanseNet) durchführen.


----------



## Reiner1 (10 Februar 2006)

Ist ja gut. Ich fühle mich jetzt auch schon wie Don Quichotte der gegen die Windmühlen kämpft.... :steinigung: 
Mir ist die Größe durchaus bewußt und leider auch die Steigerungsraten. Gerade deshalb erscheint es mir wichtig als Kunde entsprechend zu handeln. Mich hat das Unternehmen als Kunden jedenfalls (bis zur nächsten großen Übernahme) definitiv verloren. Wenn jeder denkt, ein Kunde mehr oder weniger ist egal, also bleibe ich Kunde, wird sich auch die Einstellung der Firmen nicht ändern. Warum auch.... :magic:  

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2006)

*Telefonica? Nein Danke!*



			
				Reiner1 schrieb:
			
		

> in
> Ich bin persönlich mittlerweile der Meinung, daß man als Kunde einfach verlangen kann, daß die Rechnung so aufgeschlüsselt ist, daß man sie sowohl nachvollziehen als auch überprüfen kann.
> Wenn das anscheinend so nicht gesetzlich gefordert ist



Nur weil es gesetzlich nicht vorgeschrieben ist etwas zu tun, ist es noch lange  nicht rechtskonform. Im Zweifelsfalle muss der Rechnungssteller die Richtigkeit seiner Beträge beweisen. Wie soll das gehen, wenn ein Unternehmen nicht mal in der Lage ist, die Rechnungsposten richtig aufzuführen? Deshalb sollte man meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keine Telefonica-Rechnung mehr bezahlen. Solange du als Kunde keine richtige Rechnung kriegst, musst du das schließlich auch nicht! Solange auf der Rechnung "Telefonica Online Dienste" steht, zahle ich nichts mehr. Denn diesen Tarif gibt es nicht und somit kann ich ihn auch nicht benutzt haben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2006)

Telefonica   verkauft meines Wissens selbst Onlinezeit an Anbieter wie Time2Surf...

Heute gemeldet:
"Abrechnungsfehler" bei time2surf


> Der Internetprovider Time2Surf hat einen Fehler bei der Berechnung von Internet-by-Call-Verbindungen im Januar eingestanden und will betroffenen Kunden ... den zu viel abgebuchten Betrag rückerstatten. (...)
> Time2Surf, wie die Anbieter CyberGate, WallaOnline und ecosmos eine Marke der Login Marketing GmbH mit Sitz in Düsseldorf, nimmt immer wieder gravierende Preisänderungen in seinen Internet-by-Call-Tarifen vor, durch die unaufmerksame Nutzer schnell in die Kostenfalle tappen können.


s.a.
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw04/s20214.html

Man zog von Hamburg nach Düsseldorf, aber...  kuckst Du hier (diese Firma, wenn die P* Communications gemeint ist, wurde von HH nach FFM verlegt)


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2006)

*Colt Telecom GmbH (Auftragsbestätigung ohne Auftrag)*

Hallo erstmal, 
hat oder hatte hier jmd. schon mal Probleme mit Colt Telecom GmbHß Die DTAG schickte mir mal ne Auftragsbestätigung. Ich werde ab dem Ausführungszeitraum über den Verbindungsnetzbetreiber Colt Telecom GmbH telefonieren obwohl ich garkein Auftrag hatte. Niemenad hatte mich angerufen und einen Vertrag gemach oder sonst was gemacht......Jeden Monat bekomme ich jetzt eine Auftragsbestätigung. Ich hab mich mit Colt T. in Verbindung gesetzt und sie sagte, dass es nur "schwarze Schafe" oder son Quatsch sein soll. Das nervt irgendwie.
Bei der DTAG lasse ich es immer stornieren aber ich bekomme immerwieder son Brief zugeschickt. Ich glaub, dass es sich hierbei um [...] vonseiten der Colt Telecom handelt. Wenn man einen Vertrag abschliesst muss man doch immer unterschreiben,,,,ja toll ,,,ich hab aber nirgendwo unterschrieben.....halloo ..was soll das??? :evil:  :x 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Wenn ihr wollt, schickt mir ne Mail an [...]

_[Mailadresse entfernt. Bitte die NUBs lesen. Kommunikation ist nach Anmeldung per PN möglich. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Bei der letzten Abrechnung gab es gravierende Abweichung
zu Ihrer Tarifinformation.
Betrifft folgenden Anbieter.
Tarifname: 123 GetOnline Splash 4
Rufnr.019166885
Gem.Ihrer Tarifansage belaufen sich die Kosten fuer den 
genutzten Zeitraum auf 0,30Ct pro min + 9,99 Ct Einwahl.
Belastet wurden mir durchschnittl.3,72 CT pro Minute.
Hab nun mehrfach den Anbieter angeschrieben,bisher ohne Erfolg.
Was soll noch machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Ich benutze seit Jahren SmartSurfer ohne Probleme. 
Die Abrechnung für Februar stimmt nicht mehr. Habe mich über 123Getonline Splash4 (019166885) eingewählt mit 0,3 Cent + 9,99 Cent Einwahlgebühr. Abgerechnet wurde mit 4,3 Cent (o.USt.), (m.USt.4,99 Cent). Die Rechnung von Telefonica habe ich noch nicht bezahlt. Habe aber schon eine erste Mahnung.  
Heute habe ich mit 123Getonline telefoniert, und die Frau dort hat gesagt, dass der Tarif im Februar 2 mal geändert wurde (am 09.02 und am 17.02) nach ihrer Aussage auf 2,99 (o.USt.) Cent pro Minute. Aber so genau wusste sie das auch nicht und, weil ich SmartSurfer benutzer bin, soll ich mich zuerst bei web.de beschweren.
Wie Kommt die Telefonica auf 4,3 Cent? Teuerste Anbieter, wo ich mich einwählen kann, kostet ja 2,99 Cent pro Minute.
[ edit] 
Ich habe ende Mätz bei web.de Widerspruch eingelegt, mal sehen.  

Mfg

tonnar

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Überteuert ist nicht etwas, was den §263 StGB betrifft... (das böse B-Wort).
_Phänomenologisch_ - also "vom Anschein her" - kann offenbar durchaus die klar erkennbare Absicht vorliegen, sich auf Kosten (zum Schaden) eines anderen zu bereichern - "strafrechtlich relevant" heisst aber das Zauberwort, mit dem in Deutschland halt der Freiraum geschaffen wird, um innovativen Bereicherungsideen die "nötigen" Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten zu geben.


----------



## rolf76 (21 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Die Abrechnung für Februar stimmt nicht mehr. Habe mich über 123Getonline Splash4 (019166885) eingewählt mit 0,3 Cent + 9,99 Cent Einwahlgebühr. Abgerechnet wurde mit 4,3 Cent (o.USt.), (m.USt.4,99 Cent).


Hast Du vor den Einwahlen jeweils die Tarifdatenbank des smartsurfers aktualisiert?



> Heute habe ich mit 123Getonline telefoniert, und die Frau dort hat gesagt, dass der Tarif im Februar 2 mal geändert wurde (am 09.02 und am 17.02) nach ihrer Aussage auf 2,99 (o.USt.) Cent pro Minute.


Wurden die Tarife rechtzeitig vorher veröffentlicht?



> Aber so genau wusste sie das auch nicht und, weil ich SmartSurfer benutzer bin, soll ich mich zuerst bei web.de beschweren.
> Wie Kommt die Telefonica auf 4,3 Cent? Teuerste Anbieter, wo ich mich einwählen kann, kostet ja 2,99 Cent pro Minute.
> Ich habe ende Mätz bei web.de Widerspruch eingelegt, mal sehen.



Wozu hast Du bei web.de Widerspruch eingelegt? Kommen die Rechnung und die Mahnung von web.de?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Hallo, ich habe das selbe Problem und bei mir wurden schon ganze 2 Rechnungen geschickt!
Die erste fordert 42,1004€ vom 15.11.2005 16:52:12 bis zum 27.11.2005 17:00:34 ein.

Die zweite Rechnung fordert 90,7951€ für die Verbindungen vom 2.12.2005 14:10:19 bis zum 30.12.2005 15:00:51 ein was ich unglaublich finde! Natürlich habe diesen betrag nie erreicht und mich natürlich entsprechend gewundert. Ich habe schon bis zur 3. außergerichtlichen Mahnung beiden Rechnungen Vollwiederspruch eingelegt, und jetzt fordert man 189,17 inklusive Inkassogebühren und der (angeblichen) Verbindungen! Den Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe ich (wie oben beschrieben) eingefordert und jetzt habe ich bemerkt dass meine daten überhaupt nicht gespeichert werden dürfen...
Die Einwahlnummern setzen sich wie folgt zusammen: In der 5. Spalte der Tabelle stehen die Nummern und dort steht: 019166xxx oder 019164xxx diese beiden Einwahlnummern werden im Smartsurfer immer bei den 123Get*** tarifen angegeben!
Ich hoffe, dass sich hier irgendjemand gut mit der rechtlichen Lage um dieses Problem auskennt, da ich keine Lust habe so viel geld zu bezahlen! Hoffentlich lässt acoreus oder telefonica nichts mehr von sich hören!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Wie gesagt, benutze ich SmartSurfer und der Anbieter-Test wird bei jeder Einwahl aktualisiert, d.h. auch die Tarife.
Nach dem ich mit 123Getonline telefoniert und gesagt habe, dass ich SmartSurfer benutze, war für die Frau der Sündenbock sofort klar.Schuld sei nur web.de und ich soll mich bei web.de beschweren, weil SmartSurfer angeblich falsche Tarife angezeigt hat. 

Mfg

tonnar


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Ich arbeite bei COLT Telecom und schreibe hier als Privatmensch. Das erste was mir dabei auffällt ist das Sie, Mr. Anonymous, keine Ahnung habe. Acoreus ist Kunde von COLT Telecom, mehr nicht. COLT Telecom hat genau 0 Privat Kunden, richtig, 0. Wo haben Sie da angerufen? Mit wem haben Sie gesprochen? Wahrscheinlich jemandem von Acoreus, ein reseller. 
Also bevor du die Firma COLT ( Nicht Perfekt anber wohl ehrlich! ) rund machst, sollst du deine Fakten richtig haben.


----------



## Strichmännchen (27 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, benutze ich SmartSurfer und der Anbieter-Test wird bei jeder Einwahl aktualisiert, d.h. auch die Tarife.
> Nach dem ich mit 123Getonline telefoniert und gesagt habe, dass ich SmartSurfer benutze, war für die Frau der Sündenbock sofort klar.Schuld sei nur web.de und ich soll mich bei web.de beschweren, weil SmartSurfer angeblich falsche Tarife angezeigt hat.
> 
> Mfg
> ...


web.de kann garnicht schuld sein, weil die nur tarife im smartsurfer zeigen, die vom provider in diesem fall 123getonline gemeldet werden. siehe auch die tarifpolicy, nach denen der provider handeln muss. die sind bei web.de sogar für alle auch uns als nutzer zugänglich. wenn du nicht das abgerechnet bekommst was der provider dem smartsurfer gemeldet hat, ist es ganz klar die schuld von 123 getonline und/oder telefonica deren backboneprovider. lass dich an der hotline von denen nicht abwimmeln. das ist deren taktik liest man ja öfter.

http://img.web.de/v/smartsurfer3/SmartSurfer_Tarif-Policy_060406.pdf


----------



## Don Frago (27 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Woher weisst Du, dass web.de pünktlich gemeldete Tarife auch rechtzeitig einpflegt?

Die Tatsache, dass im smartsurfer veraltete Tarife eingetragen sind lässt keine Aussage darüber zu, an welcher Stelle des Prozesses Fehler/Versagen/böser Wille aufgetreten ist.

Viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## talk (27 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Hallo,

@Colt-Mitarbeiter;
das ist so nicht richtig. Acoreus ist nicht Kunde von COLT,
sondern eher umgekehrt.

COLT ist zwar selbst nicht im "normalen" Privatkundengeschäft
tätig, bietet aber verschiedenen Internet-Providern technische 
Dienste (Zuführung zu 019xyz, Internet-Backbone, etc...) an. 
Dazu gehört auch das Inkasso für Internet-by-Call, das aber 
nicht selbst abgewickelt wird, sondern eben über das 
Abrechnungshaus Acoreus (jedoch unter dem Posten "COLT 
Telecom" auf der Telekom-Rechnung).

cu talk


----------



## Strichmännchen (27 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Don Frago schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weisst Du, dass web.de pünktlich gemeldete Tarife auch rechtzeitig einpflegt?
> 
> Die Tatsache, dass im smartsurfer veraltete Tarife eingetragen sind lässt keine Aussage darüber zu, an welcher Stelle des Prozesses Fehler/Versagen/böser Wille aufgetreten ist.
> 
> ...


Hier ist der Beweis, der SmartSurfer hat keine Schuld:

siehe auf der Tarifseite unter den Tarifen:
http://www.123getonline.de


----------



## rolf76 (27 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



> Lieber 123GO-Surfer,
> 
> leider kam es in der Zeit vom 09. - 23.02.06 bei den Tarifen Splash 1 und Splash 4 aufgrund eines Systemfehlers zu falsch eingestellten Tarifen.
> 
> ...


 h**p://www.123getonline.de/?p=24


----------



## Don Frago (27 April 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

vielen dank,

Schön, dass der Provider sich hier so deutlich zu seiner Verantwortung bekennt.

An der allgemeinen Richtigkeit meiner Aussage oben ändert das natürlich nichts, allerdings ist sie hier auch nicht relevant sondern eher ot.

Viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## unregistriert (1 Mai 2006)

*AW: Telefonica? Nein Danke!*

Bei der Praxis von Telefonica könnte man durchaus den Eindruck gewinnen, dass die einzelnen Rechnungsposten absichtlich nicht nachvollziehbar ausgewiesen werden. Somit können Preisabweichungen, die aus "Versehen" passieren, nicht so leicht entdeckt werden. Ist dies nicht eine reine Verschleierungstaktik [edit] ?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Das Beste in so einem Falle ist folgendes Vorgehen, mit welchem ich schon mehrmals Erfolg hatte:
1. Rechnung der Telekom kürzen. Sofort bei der Telekom anrufen, dann bucht die Telekom den strittigen Betrag nicht ab.
2. Beim Dienstanbieter, der auf der TCom-Rechnung steht der Forderung unter Angabe der Gründe schriftlich widersprechen. Nenne den Betrag den du errechnet hast. Mache auch gleich Auslagen geltend für deine Mühen. 20 Euro pauschal ist erlaubt. Diese kannst du verrechnen. Teile klipp und klar mit, dass du nur so und soviel zahlst. Basta!
3. Auf Drohungen von Inkassobüros überhaupt nicht reagieren. Diese haben nichts zu melden!
4. Nach vielen, immer böser werdenen Drohbriefen und immer weiter in die Höhe schnellenden Gebühren bis hin zu Briefen dubioser Rechtsanwälte, wirst du irgendwann nie mehr was von diesen Typen hören.
5. Dies gilt nur für kleinere Beträge, damit meine ich den anfänglichen Betrag. Wegen 30 Euro, auf die schnell mal noch Inkassogebühren von 100 Euro draufgehauen wird, beschreitet niemand den Rechtsweg. Wenn sichs aber um ein paar Hundert Euro auf der Telefonrechnung handelt, so würde ich auf jeden Fall, auch wenn du dich im Recht fühlst, den Rat eines Anwalts einholen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beste in so einem Falle ist folgendes Vorgehen, mit welchem ich schon mehrmals Erfolg hatte:
> 1. Rechnung der Telekom kürzen. Sofort bei der Telekom anrufen, dann bucht die Telekom den strittigen Betrag nicht ab.
> 2. Beim Dienstanbieter, der auf der TCom-Rechnung steht der Forderung unter Angabe der Gründe schriftlich widersprechen. Nenne den Betrag den du errechnet hast. Mache auch gleich Auslagen geltend für deine Mühen. 20 Euro pauschal ist erlaubt. Diese kannst du verrechnen. Teile klipp und klar mit, dass du nur so und soviel zahlst. Basta!
> 3. Auf Drohungen von Inkassobüros überhaupt nicht reagieren. Diese haben nichts zu melden!
> ...





das kann ich nur unterstreichen. 

außerdem habe ich im internet verschiedene urteile gefunden, wo die telekomunternehmen immer verloren haben bei gleicher sachlage. 

ich habe von der telefonica mehrere mahnungen, drohungen usw. bekommen. der letzte schrieb war die androhung einer klage.
sollte die telefonica vor gericht gehen, bin ich bereit, da ich ziemlich sicher bin, daß es eine chance gibt zu gewinnen.
dafür suche ich weitere opfer. bitte meldet euch mit namen, vornamen sowie schadenssumme (telefonica und smartsurfer).
mailt einfach an: [email protected]
(an die Admins: bitte emailadresse nicht löschen. danke)

_e-mail addi gelöscht , es gibt keine Ausnahmen
schon gar nicht an "anonymusse"  modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Hallo!

Ich bin hier zum ersten Mal in diesem Forum, weil ich einfach mal der Sache nachgehen wollte. Der Grund ist: Ich bekomme auch mega-hohe Telefonrechnungen, die sehr schockierend sind. Das Problem liegt darin, ich wähle mich zwar über den Smart Surfer ein, aber der zeigt mir ganz andere Online-Kosten an. Die Telefonica (acoreus) schickt mir jetzt dauernd Mahnungen und Drohungen bezüglich Inkasso-Zeugs... Da ich erst seit einem halben Jahr regelmäßige Internet-Nutzerin bin, bin ich auf dem Gebiet bezüglich Betrug etc. nicht gerade sehr bewandert und kann nicht wirklich mit allem was genaues anfangen. So kann ich auch nicht recht einschätzen, ob es sich jetzt wirklich um Betrug oder um einen Irrtum meinerseits handelt.

Ich hoffe, es gibt hier irgendwo Leute, die mir irgendwie helfen können, weil ich absolut nicht weiß, ob ich diese Rechnungen jetzt bezahlen soll oder einfach warten soll, bis ich von denen nichts mehr höre... Das wäre mir dann allerdings eine recht heikle Angelegenheit, denn wer weiß schon, ob die mir nicht in einem halben Jahr nochmal was schicken, wo sich der Betrag plötzlich verdreifacht hat oder ähnliches???
Was kann ich tun?

Also, sollte sich hier regelmäßig noch jemand befinden, der Erfahrung mit sowas hat oder auch schon solche Probleme hatte, der soll mir doch bitte antworten. Leider kann ich hier meine E-Mail-Adresse nicht hinterlassen... Gibts auch eine Alternative???

Schöne Grüße. Jeanette


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Jeanette schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts auch eine Alternative???


Na klar, melde dich hier im Forum an, dann kannst du Private Nachrichten erhalten.

In deinem Fall an sich sehe ich das Hauptproblem "Smartsurfer". Melde dich doch bei einem der zahlreichen Internet-by-call-Anbieter fest an und gib dessen Daten in deine feste DFÜ-Verbindung ein. Das kostet zwar womöglich einige Cent mehr im Monat, tut jedoch nicht wirklich weh. 
Bei dir kann man stark vermuten, dass du wirklich über alle möglichen und unmöglichen Anbieter verbunden warst. Das ist jedoch dein Bier, die Verantwortung (die du für dich an die Software "Smartsurfer" übertragen hast) nimmt dir niemand.


----------



## Bash-T (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Ob die Schuld eher beim Smartsurfer oder vielleicht doch eher bei Jeanette liegt, kann anhand dieses einen Postings nicht ausgemacht werden. Ich möchte Jeanette einfach mal bitten mir zu sagen, welche Versionsangabe sie auf dem Smartsurfer-Fenster lesen kann, wenn sie ihn öffnet und welches Alter ihre Tarifdaten haben. Das findet man ganz einfach, wenn man im Smartsurfer auf "Optionen" klickt, unten rechts.


----------



## Greenhorn (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Ich würde mir eher überlegen, ob nicht eine DSL-Flatrate doch die bessere Lösung ist. Keine ellenlangen, unübersichtlichen Telefonrechnungen mehr, ein einheitlicher Preis, eine feste, dauerhafte Internetverbindung ...


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

...und das Ganze blitzschnell, ohne ewigem Modemgeratter. Wer nur gelgentlich mal eine Info holen will oder seie E-Mails, ist ggü. dem Zahn der Zeit (der Informationsgesellschaft) ins Hintertreffen geraten. Übrigens - Spaß macht DSL auch noch - eben weil es so easy ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Es soll Gegenden in Deutschland geben, die sind terra incognita für DSL und das sind gar nicht so wenige...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

hallo, ich habe das selbe problem hab gestern telekom rechnung bekommen und ist bis jetzt glaub ich der höchste betrag von euch allen!!!
Gibts da jetzt von jemanden was neues, hat es jemand geschaft sein geld zurück zu bekommen? Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich vorgehen soll!
ich ruf bei telekom an und lass den teil von telefonica streichen und von denen eine extra rechnung schicken oder?
Aber dann, was kann ich da denn großes sagen, ich habe ja keine Beiweise für meine aussagen oder? was könnte ich denn verwenden?
Telefonica hingegen hat ja die zahlen auf dem tisch legen was damals so und so viel gekostet hat, also wie kann ich beweisen das der smartsurfer das damals aber viel niedriger angezeigt hat?
Inkassobüros? wo her will ich den wissen was da was ist?
brauche dringend hilfe

ps: ihr schreibt immer alle etwas davon wie man in zukunft vorgehen sollte, aber das ist doch völlig irrelevant, uns ist glaub ich allen klar sich da nicht mehr einzuwählen! ich perlönlich habe seit 6.6 dsl mit flat, was mich nur wundert ist das ich die rechnung erst jetzt bekomme und da droben steht: Verbindungen vom 23.04 bis 6.06 da hätte ich doch dann schon früher mal ne rechnung bekommen müssen!

mfg mike


----------



## Bash-T (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Bei Dir, Mike, gilt das gleiche, wie bei Elke. Wir müssten erstmal schauen, ob Dein Smartsurfer aktuelle Tarifdaten hat. Sind die nämlich veraltet, z.B. weil Du Deiner Firewall nicht erlaubst, den Smartsurfer die aktuellen Tarifdaten abzuholen, dann liegt die Schuld alleine bei Dir.


----------



## Bash-T (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Ich meine natürlich Jeanette...


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

hab mich jetzt noch genauer erkundigt!
in der lizenz vom smartsurfer steht bei der installation etwas von das smartsurfer nicht verpflichtet ist immer alles aktuell zu haben. und seit einem jahr oder so ändern die meisten provider schon fast stündlich ihre gebühren. so schnell kann der smartsurfer sich ja nicht aktuallisieren, daher zeigt dieser dann etwas viel billigeres an als es ist!
Somit ist es auch rechtlich erlaubt, wenn es auch [ edit] aus meiner sicht ist! ich glaube ihr könnt probieren was ihr wollt, am ende müsst ihr es doch zahlen, da es einfach kein gesetz dagegen gibt. und somit smartsurfer noch telefonica im recht sind.

mfg mike

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Mike schrieb:
			
		

> was mich nur wundert ist das ich die rechnung erst jetzt bekomme und da droben steht: Verbindungen vom 23.04 bis 6.06 da hätte ich doch dann schon früher mal ne rechnung bekommen müssen!


Nein, denn die Rechnungsabläufe über deinen Netzanbieter sind variabel. Auch die internet-by-call-Anbieter machen wegen sehr wenigen Cent oft keinen Rechnungslauf sondern fassen mehrere Wochen zusammen. Mit der Rechnung an sich können sie sich längstens bis zum Ablauf des übernächsten Jahres Zeit lassen.


----------



## Bash-T (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> hab mich jetzt noch genauer erkundigt!
> in der lizenz vom smartsurfer steht bei der installation etwas von das smartsurfer nicht verpflichtet ist immer alles aktuell zu haben. und seit einem jahr oder so ändern die meisten provider schon fast stündlich ihre gebühren. so schnell kann der smartsurfer sich ja nicht aktuallisieren, daher zeigt dieser dann etwas viel billigeres an als es ist!


Auch der Smartsurfer wurde ständig weiterentwickelt und Web.de hat den Providern immer mehr Pflichten mitgegeben, um im Smartsurfer überhaupt zu erscheinen. Allerdings muss dafür auch der Verbraucher mitspielen, also Software und Tarifdaten immer schön aktuell halten. Und so lange Du uns keine Infos gibst, wie es bei Dir um die Aktualität gestellt ist, kann Dir hier auch keiner sagen, ob Du im Recht bist oder einfach nur selber schuld.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

ja ich war immer auf dem neuesten stand beim smartsurfer, aber da die provider ständig ihre tarife ändern von teuer und billig und wieder zurück, ist es doch klar das die leute von smartsurfer nicht ständig alle paar minuten den smartsurfer aktualisieren und eine neue version bereitstellen können! Und genau so steht es ja auch in der lizenz vom smartsurfer, musst halt lesen. Die provider haben außerdem das recht ihre tarife zu ändern, daher ist nichts zu machen.

mfg mike


----------



## Bash-T (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Irgendwas kapierst Du nicht. Nochmal: Web.de verpflichtet die Provider, die Tarife, die im Smartsurfer stehen, mindestens vier Wochen nicht zu ändern. Außerdem zeigen aktuelle Smartsurfer-Versionen die Tarife nur so lange an, wie der Provider sich zu einem Preis verpflichtet hat.

Lies bitte noch einmal mein Posting von gestern und schreib hier rein, welche Smartsurfer-Version du hast und von welchem Datum Deine Tarifdaten sind. Damit kann man Dir eher helfen als mit der Aussage "ich war immer auf dem neuesten Stand".


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

darum gehts mir doch garnicht, ich will einfach nur wissen was man tun soll. Wie will man den bei denen beweisen das ich auf dem neusten stand war (ja ich schreib das absichtlich wieder so). Wie soll ich jetzt fortfahren, wie hab ich eine chance, und ist hier eigentlcih irgendjemanden schon mal alles zurückerstattet worden.
ürigens: ich wollte heute den provider von der rechnung der telekom streichen lassen und dann eine extra rechnung von telefonica geschickt bekommen. Nun sagte mir die telekom das das nicht geht und ich das mit telefonica ausmachen muss. Aber die werden das ganz bestimmt nicht machen wollen! also wie dann??

mfg mike


----------



## Reducal (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Was ist mit  .... :stumm: Das Problem hier im Forum ist, dass es keine Einzelfallberatung gibt, da das verboten ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

ürigens: ich wollte heute den provider von der rechnung der telekom streichen lassen und dann eine extra rechnung von telefonica geschickt bekommen. Nun sagte mir die telekom das das nicht geht und ich das mit telefonica ausmachen muss. Aber die werden das ganz bestimmt nicht machen wollen! also wie dann??

mfg mike[/QUOTE]


----------



## Heckie72 (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ürigens: ich wollte heute den provider von der rechnung der telekom streichen lassen und dann eine extra rechnung von telefonica geschickt bekommen. Nun sagte mir die telekom das das nicht geht und ich das mit telefonica ausmachen muss. Aber die werden das ganz bestimmt nicht machen wollen! also wie dann??
> 
> mfg mike



Hallo, genau das habe ich schon getan.

1.) Rechnung gekürzt und
2.) mehrfach eine _korrekt_ ausgewiesene Rechnung zusammen mit einem Einzelentgeldnachweis nach § 16 TKV gefordert -auch telefonisch.

Die Reaktionen offerieren dubiose Geschäftspraktiken, wahrscheinlich wird die Post gar nicht gelesen und nur die Zahlungseingänge verfolgt.

Denn meine Anfragen blieben bisher immer unberücksichtigt und ein Inkassobüro schreibselt mir nun regelmässig und verlangt immer höhere Gebühren.

Eine korrekt ausgewiesene Rechnung oder ein Einzelgeldnachweis war nie dabei, deshalb reagiere ich auf die Post gar nicht mehr -wäre wahrscheinlich auch schade um die Zeit (s.o.)

Jetzt wird mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid gedroht, dem ich widersprechen werde. Diesen Widerspruch können die wohl kaum ignorieren!

Allgemein: Jeder Kunde hat Anspruch auf eine korrekt ausgewiesene Rechnung und Einzelgeldnachweis, warum bekomme ich diese wohl nicht?


----------



## Greenhorn (9 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

@Mike,
es ist i.d.R. besser wenn du die Kürzung der Telefonrechnung der Telecom auch SCHRIFTLICH mitteilst. Dann kannst du a) deine Kürzung noch einmal genau aufschlüsseln (geforderter Betrag, abgezogener Betrag, letztendlich gezahlter Betrag) und hast b) noch etwas schriftliches für den Fall der Fälle in der Hand. Und natürlich wird das dann eine Sache ausschließlich zwischen dir und der Telefonica ...

Die Mitteilung über die Rechnungskürzung (diesmal unbedingt als Einschreiben mit Rückschein!) sollte noch einmal an die Telefonica zugehen, zusammen mit der Aufforderung, die geforderten Beträge genauer zu erklären und dir die Einzelverbindungsnachweise (nach § 16 TKV) zukommen zu lassen. Andernfalls keine Zahlung bis zur endgültigen Klärung. Fertig.

... und melde dich hier mal an. Kost nix, nütz viel


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Kürzung der Telefonrechnung der Telecom auch SCHRIFTLICH mitteilst.


Das ist sogar auch notwendig. Manchmal geht das zwar telefonisch, schriftlich ist jedoch in der Tat die bessere Alternative. Einfach nur Kürzen bedeutet für die T-Com, dass der Gesamtbetrag nicht bezahlt wird und die Umlage auf den anderen Anbieter nicht zuordenbar ist.



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mitteilung über die Rechnungskürzung sollte noch einmal an die Telefonica zugehen...


Jetzt noch nicht! Erst wenn Telefonica mahnt, da dort die Buchung erst mit dem Rücklauf der ausgekehrten Forderung wieder zuordenbar ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

ja also jetzt doch an die t-com schreiben oder  wie?
die haben mir doch gesagt das das nicht geht und ich die rechnung nur von dem anbieter also telefonica kürzen lassen kann. 

mfg mike


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

@ mike, wer dir da was gesagt hat und ob dem so wirklich ist, kannst du nicht nachvollziehen. Was zu tun wäre, wurde dir zuvor erklärt.


----------



## Greenhorn (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

@mike, auf jeden fall an die Telecom schreiben.

1. ist das so wie dir Reducal das schon erklärt hat: du hast den Namen von dem Menschen nicht, der dir diese Auskunft gegeben hat, und darauf, was die dir von irgendeinem Callcenter erzählen, kannst du im Notfall nichts geben. Deshalb brauchst immer etwas Schriftliches in der Hand. Es kostet dich nur 55 Cent.

2. möchte sich Mutter Magenta ja gerne aus der Sache raushalten, da sie nur die Telefonrechnung für die anderen Anbieter mitverwaltet. Sie legt dir bei der Reduzierung der Telefon-Rechnung - es sei denn, es geht um ihre eigenen Forderungen - gewiss keine weiteren Steine in den Weg, möchte aber natürlich genau wissen wieviel und welche Forderungen du nicht bezahlen möchtest ... 
Ansonsten würden die Rechnungsanteile SÄMTLICHER ANBIETER entsprechend dem PROZENTUALEN ANTEIL DEINER KÜRZUNG AN DER GESAMTRECHNUNG gekürzt und du kannst dir bestimmt vorstellen, dass die das nicht gut finden und dafür sorgen werden, deinen Briefkasten innerhalb kürzester Zeit mit (rechtmäßigen!) Mahnungen zu füllen ...


----------



## Jeanette (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

In deinem Fall an sich sehe ich das Hauptproblem "Smartsurfer". Melde dich doch bei einem der zahlreichen Internet-by-call-Anbieter fest an und gib dessen Daten in deine feste DFÜ-Verbindung ein. 

Das werde ich auch sicherlich machen, wenn ich das mit den Kosten geklärt habe.

Ich habe meinen Smart Surfer regelmäßig (etwa einmal die Woche) aktualisiert und vor jeder Einwahl stand auch immer, bis zu welchem Datum dieser oder jene Tarif gültig sein wird. Da kann es nicht sein, dass plötzlich andere beträge erhoben werden.

DSL hätte ich schon längst angemeldet, allerdings wohne ich gerade in so einem Teil Deutschlands, wo das auf Grund der Kabel nicht geht. 

Sollte ich vielleicht auch vorerst von der Telefonica einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis fordern?


----------



## Bash-T (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Wenn der Smartsurfer Dir immer gesagt hat, bis wann ein Tarif gültig ist und die Systemzeit auf Deinem PC (auf die greift der SmartSurfer teils zurück) korrekt war, dann ist tatsächlich ein Abrechnungsproblem bei Acoreus wahrscheinlich. 

Am besten rufst Du jetzt erstmal den Online-EVN bei Yellex auf (evtl. Domain der Telekom-Rechnung entnehmen) und vergleichst die dort aufgeführten Einzelverbindungen mit den Angaben des Smartsurfers in dessen Kostenprotokoll. Damit siehst Du sofort, welche Tarif nicht so abgerechnet wurde, wie ihn der Smartsurfer angezeigt hat.


----------



## Jeanette (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Bash-T schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Smartsurfer Dir immer gesagt hat, bis wann ein Tarif gültig ist und die Systemzeit auf Deinem PC (auf die greift der SmartSurfer teils zurück) korrekt war, dann ist tatsächlich ein Abrechnungsproblem bei Acoreus wahrscheinlich.
> 
> Am besten rufst Du jetzt erstmal den Online-EVN bei Yellex auf (evtl. Domain der Telekom-Rechnung entnehmen) und vergleichst die dort aufgeführten Einzelverbindungen mit den Angaben des Smartsurfers in dessen Kostenprotokoll. Damit siehst Du sofort, welche Tarif nicht so abgerechnet wurde, wie ihn der Smartsurfer angezeigt hat.


Wo finde ich denn die Smart surfer protokolle der letzten monate?

das mit dem einzelverbindungsnachweis mach ich gerade


----------



## Bash-T (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Smartsurfer öffnen -> Button "Kosten" ganz unten drücken -> Button "Benutzerdefiniert" klicken -> Zeitraum eingeben -> Button "Anzeigen" klicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

hey sagt mal wie können diese Beträge denn überhuapt zustande kommen.. Hab in meiner Rechnung auch gerade etwas von Colt Telecom GmbH (acoreus) gefunden, knapp 200,00€.. Sie waren aufgelistet unter "beträgen anderer Anbieter"


----------



## Reducal (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...wie können diese Beträge denn überhuapt zustande kommen..


Entweder über call-by-call (Telefonate) oder internet-by-call (Internet per Modem). Rufe doch mal bei der kostenlosen Colt-Hotline an (*0800 26 58 46 36*) und frage, wofür was berechnet wurde. Halte dabei die Rechnung der T-Com bereit, da die evtl. deine Kundennummer, den Abrechnungszeitraum und andere Daten zur Recherche brauchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Hallo,

mal blöd fragen will:

bin jetzt bei web.de (flat) und ziehe um. Habe der Telekom mitgeteilt, daß ich umziehe und den DSL Anschluß weils ja gleiche Vorwahl und PLZ ist, so wie er ist wieder haben möchte und jetzt habe ich ein Schreiben mit den Aufträgen, da steht auch was von Colt Telecom GmbH. Ich raffe nicht, ob das nur der Anschluß selbst ist oder son Call by Call Dingen. Bei denen weiß man ja nie. 
Sorry fürs Blödsein, aber ich hatte das noch nei so stehen, bin letzes Jahr auch schon umgezogen, da stand sowas nicht drin. Kanns mir jmd erklären?


----------



## Reducal (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ....steht auch was von Colt Telecom GmbH. Kanns mir jmd erklären?


Frage doch die Colt, wenn die Auskunft telefonisch unzureichend ist, dann eben schriftlich. Ansonsten hier nochmal das vom Posting vor deinem:





> Rufe doch mal bei der kostenlosen Colt-Hotline an (*0800 26 58 46 36*) und frage, wofür was berechnet wurde. Halte dabei die Rechnung der T-Com bereit, da die evtl. deine Kundennummer, den Abrechnungszeitraum und andere Daten zur Recherche brauchen.


----------



## beijaflor (28 Juli 2006)

*Time2Surf / Telefonica Abrechnungsfehler vom 23.01.06*

Hallo,

ich dachte bisher, ich würde die Geschichte (nach Lektüre div. Foren) alleine meistern können, doch gerade bin ich verunsichert.

Meine Vorgeschichte: Ich hatte am 23.01.06  fünf Internet-by-call-Verbindungen über Time2Surf Flash 9 bzw. Flash 10. Nachdem ich auf die falsche Abrechnung dieses Tages aufmeksam geworden bin (Eingeständnis von Time2Surf), bezahlte ich den Telefonica-Anteil (der enthielt, wie ich inzwischen ausgerechnet habe, neben den zuviel berechneten 6,70 Euro statt 0,07 (!) noch 0,38 Euro von anderen Verbindungen) auf der Telekom-Rechnung Ende Februar nicht, widersprach gegenüber der Telefonica/Acoreus und mahnte eine korrekte Rechnung an. 
Eine Antwort auf mein Fax und eine Mail gab es nicht. Stattdessen kam eine Mahnung von der Telefonica.

Ende März war die bekannte nochmal berechnete "Gutschrift" auf der Telekomrechnung. Ich wurde stutzig, weil ihr Betrag nur den von vier Verbindungen des 23.01. ausmachte, teilte dies telefonisch mit ohne dass jemand darauf einging.

Ende Mai kam die Gutschrift dieses 2. falschen Betrages, woraufhin ich die "Rechnung" von März über die Telekom bezahlte. Auf dieses Vorgehen liess ich mich ein, weil es mir von Acoreus als (für sie) am einfachsten dargestellt wurde. Das funktionierte problemlos.

Ende Juni kam eine Gutschrift zum Teilbetrag der Überhöhung für die 4 Verbindungen. Ich verfuhr genau so wie Ende Mai, dass ich unter der alten Rechnungsnummer von Ende Februar den Betrag für die 4 nun korrigierten Verbindungen über die Telekom bezahlte. Zusätzlich überwies ich den inzwischen selbst errechneten korrekten Betrag für die 5. Verbindung und den Anteil der weiteren schon damals korrekt berechneten Verbindungen der Februarrechnung (EVN bei yellex).

Leider funktionierte es diesmal nicht, was ich merkte, als eine Mahnung von "acoreus Collection Services" kam. Ich rief die Telekom an, das Geld war nicht weitergeleitet worden, aber es wurde mir zugesagt. 
Die Telefonica / Acoreus informierte ich telefonisch darüber und fragte eindringlich nach der 5. Verbindung, wobei mir jetzt endlich eine Prüfung des Einzelfalls zugesagt wurde. An den Forderungen von "aCS" würde das aber nichts ändern. 
Drei Tage später kam ein Rückruf von der Telekom, dass es doch nicht ginge. (Am selben Abend noch ein Anruf von einer anderen Kollegin, die es  zuerst gerne weitergeleitet hätte, aber weil es nicht der ganze Betrag der ersten "Rechnung" war, dann doch nicht tun konnte.)

Meine Idee jetzt: ich teile der Telefonica per Fax mit 1.-Seite-Sendeprotokoll mit, dass ich mit ihrer Vorgehensweise (dem Gutschriftenweg) nicht einverstanden bin, weiterhin auf einer korrekten Rechnung bestehe, ihr den Gutschriftsbetrag zurücküberweise (ich habe eine Kontonummer von der ersten Mahnung oder sollte ich mir eine Kontoverbindung geben lassen).
Wäre das ein guter Weg?
Kann ich die Mahnung der - wie heißen sie nochmal - der Geldeintreibefirma getrost ignorieren, oder sollte ich mich auch an sie wenden?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

wie kommt die Telekom dazu, Zahlungen entgegen Deiner Anweisung zu verbuchen?

Da würde ich aber ganz energisch drauf bestehen!


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				beijaflor schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich die Mahnung ... getrost ignorieren, oder sollte ich mich auch an sie wenden?



...du wendest dich an die, die jetzt fordern. Den Schriftverkehr mit dem Provider zu führen und den Forderungsinhaber außen vor zu lassen, verkompliziert die Sache - wegen den paar Quiecksern macht Telefonica keine Durchmeldung an Acoreus.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich aber ganz energisch drauf bestehen!


Das kannste machen und vergiss nicht dabei, energisch mit den Füßen zu stampfen! :wall:


----------



## beijaflor (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...du wendest dich an die, die jetzt fordern. Den Schriftverkehr mit dem Provider zu führen und den Forderungsinhaber außen vor zu lassen, verkompliziert die Sache - wegen den paar Quiecksern macht Telefonica keine Durchmeldung an Acoreus.


Danke Reducal,

aber das heißt wohl, dass ich erst mal überprüfen muß, ob die Inkassofirma jetzt Forderungsinhaber ist. Wie heißt das: Forderungsabtretungsurkunde? Die müsste ich wohl fordern?


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Mach´s nicht so kompliziert. Der Ablauf ist eigentlich bekannt und branchenüblich - die Telefonica übergibt das Forderungsmanagement an die Acoreus. Damit tritt die Acoreus wohl stellvertretend für die Telefonica auf, hat aber den gesamten, dich betreffenden Datensatz in Bearbeitung und nicht die Telefonica.


----------



## beijaflor (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Das verstehe ich nicht: Wieso schreibst du zunächst vom Forderungs*inhaber*, dann ist es aber wieder egal. Warum soll ich die Einschaltung des Inkassounternehmens (aCS) akzeptieren, indem ich mich jetzt nur noch an die wende oder ist es das nicht? 
Die Überprüfung der bisher nicht korrigierten 5. Verbindung hat mir ja die Telefonica (natürlich in Form der Acoreus AG) telefonisch zugesagt. Also haben die doch eher Zugang zu den relevanten Datensätzen.

Wo kann ich denn erfahren, wie ich eine Gutschrift, die ich nicht annehmen will, zurückweise?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 August 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

ICh habe Gestern einen Brief der Telecom bekommen in dem ich benachrichtigt wurde das mein Tarif umgestellt wurde auf den Anbieter COLT TELECOM GmbH.
Diese umstellung wurde von mir NIE beantragt und eine Nachfrage bei der Telecom ergab das die Umstellung von der COLT TELECOM GmbH in auftrag gegeben wurde.
Habe das sofort bei der Telecom rückgängig machen lassen.
Werde Jetzt zur Kriminalpolizei gehen und eine Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts auf versuchten Betruges stellen.
Allen anderen würde ich empfehlen dies auch zu tun.


----------



## jasmin (18 September 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

hallo.. mal ne Frage.. wie kommen diese beträge von acoreus (t-colt) zusammen... jeden monat steht auf meiner Telefonrechnung ein Rechnungsbetrag von denen in höhe von 100.-€ oder mehr!! Kanns doch irgendwo nicht sein.. Bitte um antwort


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



jasmin schrieb:


> Bitte um antwort


Gerade stand´s in meiner Kristallkugel, da ist sie mir runtergefallen, schade...


----------



## Reducal (18 September 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

...in der Regel entweder durch Interneteinwahlen (Internet by call) oder durch Telefonie mit Vor-Vorwahl (call by call). Es gibt aber auch noch andere Dienste, wie z. B. die Nutzung von Mehrwert- oder Kurzwahlnummern oder Auskunftsdienste mit Weitervermittlung.

Generell solltet ihr euch mal den Einzelverbindungsnachweis eures Netzanbieters für den angegebenen Abrechnungszeitraum (evtl. T-Com) genauer betrachten und die gewählten Nummern analysieren.


----------



## jasmin (19 September 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

und muss man das nun bezahlen oder nicht?? die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Das ist wie mit allen Rechnungen - der Empfang alleine ist nicht ausschlaggebend für die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung. Wenn, wie hier, eine Position eines anderen Anbeiters auf der T-Com-Rechnung steht, dann kann man das bezahlen, muss aber nicht.
Es soll schon Fälle gegeben haben, bei denen stellte sich die Einzelforderung später als Irrtum heraus. Um das aber im vorliegenden Fall etwas näher analysieren zu können, braucht es zumindest mal den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der T-Com, um feststellen zu können, um welche Art der Einwahl es sich hier gehandelt hat - Hellsehen bringt niemand was, schon gar nicht dem jenigen, der meint, er hätte zu Unrecht eine Rechnung erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Was seid Ihr alle für Eierköppe...
Telefonica kann Euch keine Rechnung erstellen,weil Ihr keinen Vertrag mit Telefonica habt.Ihr nutzt einfach nur Internet by Call.
Und wenn Telefonica in seinen AGB`s ganz klar schreibt,dass keine EVN`s per Post versendet werden,sondern nur im Internet unter w*w.yellex.com - [email protected] einsehbar sin,dann ist das so auch völlig in Ordnung.
Also hört auf so nen Unsinn zu schreiben.

- jemand der sich auskennt -


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Anonymus schrieb:


> Was seid Ihr alle für Eierköppe...


Gehe mal davon aus, dass das nicht für alle Poster hier gilt.



Anonymus schrieb:


> Und wenn Telefonica schreibt, dass keine EVN`s per Post versendet werden, dann ist das so auch völlig in Ordnung.


...ist es mMn nicht. Da bestrittene Forderungen vom Forderungssteller bewiesen werden müssen, obliegt es dem Forderungsgegner nicht, diese Beweise selbst auf irgendwelchen Internetseiten zusammen suchen zu müssen. Im Streifall, vor Gericht, wird Telefonica die Daten auch schriftlich vorlegen müssen - warum dann nicht im außergerichtlichen Verfahren?


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was seid Ihr alle für Eierköppe...
> Telefonica kann Euch keine Rechnung erstellen,weil Ihr keinen Vertrag mit Telefonica habt.Ihr nutzt einfach nur Internet by Call.
> Und wenn Telefonica in seinen AGB`s ganz klar schreibt,dass keine EVN`s per Post versendet werden,sondern nur im Internet unter www.yellex.com - [email protected] einsehbar sin,dann ist das so auch völlig in Ordnung.
> Also hört auf so nen Unsinn zu schreiben.
> ...


Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche waren früher selber welche.
Schau mal § 16 TKV und § 17 TKV
AGB sind nur dann als Inhalt eines Vertrags anzusehen, wenn sie einbezogen wurden. 

Das zur Widerrufsbelehrungen gilt wohl analog.


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was seid Ihr alle für Eierköppe...


Hallo Du Held


> Telefonica kann Euch keine Rechnung erstellen,weil Ihr keinen Vertrag mit Telefonica habt.Ihr nutzt einfach nur Internet by Call.


Ahso und da liegt kein (konkludenter) Vertrag durch Anwahl der Nummer vor?


> Und wenn Telefonica in seinen AGB`s ganz klar schreibt,dass keine EVN`s per Post versendet werden,sondern nur im Internet unter w*w.yellex.com  - [email protected] einsehbar sin,dann ist das so auch völlig in Ordnung.Also hört auf so nen Unsinn zu schreiben.


Hast Du schon geprüft ob die AGB wirsam in den Vertrag einbezogen wurden? Gibts ne Fundstelle in den AGB dazu? Bezieht sich das auch auf den Einwendungsnachweis oder nur die Standardform des EVN? Wurde eine entsprechende Klausel schon mal gerichtlich bestätigt oder woher kommt die Sicherheit, dass "das so auch völlig in Ordnung" ist?


Unregistriert schrieb:


> - jemand der sich auskennt -


so Leute brauchen wir hier

Edit: Hoppla, Jurist war schneller


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Teleton schrieb:


> Edit: Hoppla, Jurist war schneller


Dafür bist Du ausführlicher und gründlicher. :holy:


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Also zu den Paragraphen:§16 und § 17

Mit der Möglichkeit sich den detailierten EVN der letzten 6 Monate anzuschauen,sind   die 2 Paragraphen auch erfüllt.
Und zum Widerspruch:
Der Kunde kann jederzeit schriftlich der RG widerrufen.
Und das heißt nicht,dass es ausreicht,zu schreiben: Das hab ich nicht genutzt! oder Mein Smartsurfer zeigt ganz andere Kosten an. Man sollte sich wirklich alles richtig durchlesen,dann gibt es auch keine Probleme oder ein böses Erwachen mit der nächsten Rg...

 - jemand der sich auskennt -


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also zu den Paragraphen:§16 und § 17
> 
> Mit der Möglichkeit sich den detailierten EVN der letzten 6 Monate anzuschauen,sind   die 2 Paragraphen auch erfüllt.


Das behauptest Du. Ich bezweifle, dass sich der Gesetzgeber bei Einführung der TKV 1998  Gedanken darüber gemacht hat, ob eine "Onlineversion" ausreicht. "Hat zu erteilen" würde ich daher als Papierform interpretieren.  


> Und zum Widerspruch:
> Der Kunde kann jederzeit schriftlich der RG widerrufen.


widersprechen?


> Und das heißt nicht,dass es ausreicht,zu schreiben: Das hab ich nicht genutzt! oder Mein Smartsurfer zeigt ganz andere Kosten an.


Und warum nicht? Es wäre dann Aufgabe des Betreibers nachzuweisen, wie die tatsächlich berechneten Tarife Vertragsinhalt geworden sind. Spannende Frage, erläutere doch mal Deine Auffassung dazu.


> Man sollte sich wirklich alles richtig durchlesen,dann gibt es auch keine Probleme oder ein böses Erwachen mit der nächsten Rg...


Was soll wo gelesen werden 





> - jemand der sich auskennt -


jaja


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...  * - jemand der sich auskennt - *


Frage: Wie findest Du: * - jemand, der gerade Nachhilfe bekommt - * ?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

...unprofessionell und dumm...SORRY


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Jemand der sich auskennt?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Teleton schrieb:


> Es wäre dann Aufgabe des Betreibers nachzuweisen, wie die tatsächlich berechneten Tarife Vertragsinhalt geworden sind. Spannende Frage, erläutere doch mal Deine Auffassung dazu.
> Was soll wo gelesen werden jaja




Telefonica ist ein Verbund von Providern,die selber keine Rechnung erstellen.
In den AGB`S sagt Telefonica ganz klar,dass der Kunde durch seine Informationspflicht sich selbst zu den Kosten des tatsächlich genutzten Provider zu informieren hat.
Zu den Tarifen und Entgelten ist Telefonica nicht haftbar zumachen.
Also schaut doch erstmal wen Ihr nutzt und informiert Euch zu dessen Preisen,bevor Ihr das Jammern anfangt und den Aufstand bei Telefonica Deutschland probt.

 - Jemand der sich auskennt -


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Teleton schrieb:


> Es wäre dann Aufgabe des Betreibers nachzuweisen, wie die tatsächlich berechneten Tarife Vertragsinhalt geworden sind.


Der Nachweis ,Ihr lieben Leute ist einzig und allein die Rechnung der DTAG,wo die Verbindungen in Rechnung gestellt werden.Und noch einmal :YELLEX den EVN für die Rechnung zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Haste deine Signatur vergessen?

Was ist, wenn der T-Com-Rechnungsempfänger keinen EVN hat? Dann steht in der detaillierten Rechnung nur ein Gesamtposten der Telefonica. Außerdem werden Einwahlen zu Datenverbindungen über 0191, 0192 und 0193 gar nicht aufgelistet. Den Rest spare ich mir, Eierköppe kennen sich eh nicht aus. :sun:


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Reducal schrieb:


> Haste deine Signatur vergessen?
> 
> Was ist, wenn der T-Com-Rechnungsempfänger keinen EVN hat? Dann steht in der detaillierten Rechnung nur ein Gesamtposten der Telefonica. Außerdem werden Einwahlen zu Datenverbindungen über 0191, 0192 und 0193 gar nicht aufgelistet. Den Rest spare ich mir, Eierköppe kennen sich eh nicht aus. :sun:



Wenn der Kundebei der DTAG keinen EVN hat,dann hat auch die Telefonica Möglichkeit die Verbindungen zu speichern.
Telefondose daheim ist immernoch von der DTAG.Nur da kann man was einrichten,ändern,löschen.
Noch Fragen?

 - jemand der sich auskennt -


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Korrektur:Wenn bei der DTAG kein EVN eingerichtet ist,hat die Telefonica auch KEINEN EVN

 - jemand der sich auskennt -


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Meinst Du die Fälle in denen der Kunde nach §7 Abs 4 Zif. 2 TDSV eine sofortige Löschung der Daten beauftragt hat?
In allen anderen Fällen muss -falls Einwendungen erhoben werden- ein EVN nach  §16 TKV vorgelegt werden, selbst wenn kein (vorheriger) Standardnachweis gem. § 14 TKV beauftragt wurde. Machen die meisten Anbieter nicht, stattdessen werden Inkassobutzen losgejagt.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Telefondose ... Nur da kann man was einrichten,ändern,löschen.
> 
> Noch Fragen?


Wo macht man das z. B. an einer TAE3?


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Korrektur:Wenn bei der DTAG kein EVN eingerichtet ist,hat die Telefonica auch KEINEN EVN
> 
> - jemand der sich auskennt -



Wie stehts mit CDR ( Call Data Records ) ?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wo macht man das z. B. an einer TAE3?



Spassvogel - machst Dich lächerlich....


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Wie stehts mit CDR ( Call Data Records ) ?



Wenn der Kunde die sofortige Löschung und somit keine Speicherung wünscht,hat auch Telefonica keine Verbindungsdaten zur Verfügung...
Wat willste jetzt mit CDR?
Kunde sacht nee,will kein EVN,dann gibts auch keinen.
Will er einen,gibts auch einen,aber der kann nur bei der DTAG beantragt werden.

 - jemand der sich auskennt -


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wenn der Kunde die sofortige Löschung und somit keine Speicherung wünscht,hat auch Telefonica keine Verbindungsdaten zur Verfügung...


Stimmt. 


> Wat willste jetzt mit CDR?


Daraus könnte man nen EVN erstellen


> Kunde sacht nee,will kein EVN,dann gibts auch keinen.


Lies Dir bitte mal §14 TKV und dann §16 TKV durch. 
Auch wenn ich keinen vorherigen EVN nach §14 TKV bestelle heisst dies nicht das ich einer sofortige Löschung der Verbindungsdaten nach §7 TDSV zustimme. Wenn ich dann Einwendungen gegen die Rechnung erhebe muss ein nachträglicher EVN nach §16 TKV vorgelegt werden.


> Will er einen,gibts auch einen,aber der kann nur bei der DTAG beantragt werden.


Der vorherige EVN nach §14 TKV bezieht sich ohnehin nur auf Sprachverbindungen während der nachträgliche gem. §16 alle Leistungen erfasst die über ein Telefonnetz erbracht werden. Den muss derjenige vorlegen der die Kohle haben will.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> - jemand der sich auskennt -


Gut dann brauche ich wenigstens nicht zu erläutern, dass es sich bei der TKV nicht um die Tiefkühlverordnung handelt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Was nützt mir die CDR wenn man dies sowieso nicht dem Kunden kommunizieren dürfte.Weil laut ihm keine Daten gespeichert wären.


----------



## Teleton (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Die wenigsten Leute dürften eine sofortige Datenlöschung beantragt haben. Ausserdem wenn Daten (entgegen der Anweisung eines Kunden) gespeichert wurden, dürfen die natürlich auch vorgelegt werden, wobei dann allerdings auffliegt dass doch gespeichert wurde.
Tolle Argumentation: Kunde sagt "sofort nach Rechnungsstellung löschen" es wird nicht gelöscht, Daten können aber nicht vorgezeigt werden, weil eigentlich gibts die gar nicht. 
Wird das da wo Du Dich auskennst so praktiziert?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Hallo Leute,
hier mal was neues:

Auch ich wurde von der Telefonica übern Tisch gezogen - super hohe Rechnung, obwohl 5 Euro gerecht gewesen wären. Darauf hin habe ich widersprochen, telefoniert, alles immer per Einschreiben. Daraufhin bekam ich Mahnungen usw. Daraufhin habe ich der Telefonica gesagt, daß sie mir einen Nachweis gem Telekommunikationgesetz schicken soll, daß ihre Geräte einwandfreifunktionieren. Und ich habe geschrieben, daß ich absofort nicht mehr reagiere, es sei denn der Nachweis kommt, oder wir treffen uns vor Gericht. Darauf hin kamen noch mehr Mahnungen, Drohungen, Anrufe usw. Mittlerweile sind die Briefe wieder pups freundlich geworden und die Telefonica ist sogar bereit sich mit weniger als der ursprünglichen Forderung zufrieden zugeben.

Fakt ist: Die Telefonica hat nie einwandfrei bewiesen, daß die Forderung zu recht erhoben wurde (dazu braucht sie obigen Nachweis). Die Telefonica hat immer nur gedroht, ein Mahnverfahren einzuleiten. Hat sie nie gemacht, obwohl ich es mir gewünscht hätte. Und sie hat nun die Forderung reduziert. Handelt so ein Unternehmen, welches sich im Recht fühlt?

Ich sage Euch: _(...)_

Also, Kopf hoch und google mal nach Telekommunikationsgesetz §§3,4 oder 16
Gruß!
Ph.

falls ihr hilfe braucht:
_([email protected])_


----------



## Lena_1964 (9 November 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Hallo habe ein ähnliches Problem. Hatte im Laufe des Jahres 2004 eine Rechnung von Acoreus erhalten, welche ich nach mehren Diskussionen zum 29.01.2005 auch beglichen hatte. Nun erhielt ich nach 22 Monaten!! erneut ein Schreiben/ Inkassoverfahren von Acoreus (obwohl ich set damals den Dienst nicht mehr in Anspruch nahm) in dem steht" vor einiger Zeit" mahnten wir Sie......., und stellten fest das ein Restsaldo in Höhe von 113,97 Euro aufweist!
Für mich ist das ganze nach so langer Zeit nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, zumal ich mir auch sicher bin, die Gesamtsumme beglichen zu haben. Leider habe ich keine Auflistung der Rechnung von Acoreus und somit ist für mich die ganze Sache nicht mehr nachvollziehbar! Finde es auch seltsam, das die sich nach sooo langer Zeit wieder melden! Was kann ich tun?
Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte!
Gruss: Lena


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Es klappte reibungslos,der Zugang zum Internet mit meiner Internetbox,über den Anbieter BT Germany
 GmbH&Co ohg.Der auch über die T--com abgerechnet wurde.Die BT war auch immer auf dem 
Verbindungsnachweiß als einziger Anbieter aufgefürt und einen andern habe ich nicht benutzt.

Bei der September Rechnung,ist plötzlich die Colt-telecom aufgeführt und will für die Monate 04-o8   
117,-ero einkassieren.
Nun frage ich mich wer soll hier abgezockt werden.


Der Betrag von ca 50,.euro wurde für 04-08 bei BT bezahlt


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Lena_1964 schrieb:


> Hallo habe ein ähnliches Problem. Hatte im Sache nicht mehr nachvollziehbar! Finde es auch seltsam, das die sich nach sooo langer Zeit wieder melden! Was kann ich tun?
> Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte!
> G



Es kommt drauf  an   wie du die Rechnung bezahlt hast.per Banküberweisung,
über die T--com  oder direkt an Inkasso

 bei bank und t--com wäre es einfach an einen beleg dranzukommen,dass die schuld bez.ist  anders bei Inkasso?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Ich bin auch ein ehemaliger Internet-Smartsurfer und habe Mitte d.J. 3 hohe Rechnungen erhalten, denen ich widersprochen habe. Jetzt habe ich auch eine Mahnung des Inkassobüros acoreus bekommen.
Gibt es irgendeinen Kunden der Telefonica bzw. acoreus, der von diesen Firmen gerichtlich verklagt wurde und wie ist dann dieses Verfahren ausgegangen? Oder kann ich im Internet entsprechende Urteile finden?


----------



## Matthias (4 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Ich habe da mal eine vielleicht gar nicht so bloede Frage: Mein EVN fuehrt nur Firmen auf, aber keine Tarife und keine einzelnen Verbindungen zu Onlinediensten. Der Smartsurfer wiederrum nur Tarife, keine Firmen. Daher kann ich kaum nachpruefen ob ich betrogen werde. Wie finde ich denn raus welcher Tarif zu welcher Firma gehoert, auch damit ich die Smartsurferangaben ueberpruefen kann? Suchmaschinen helfen da kaum. Und gibt es verschiedene Typen von EVN? Muss ich bei der Telekom die Auflistung der Onlinedienste extra zu den aufgelisteten Telefonverbindungen bestellen?


----------



## Reducal (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Matthias schrieb:


> Mein EVN fuehrt nur Firmen auf, aber keine Tarife ...


Dann hast du keinen EVN sondern nur die standardmäßige "detaillierte Rechnung".



Matthias schrieb:


> ...keine Tarife und keine einzelnen Verbindungen zu Onlinediensten.


Das ist normal und auch mit EVN nicht zu ändern, da es für die Nutzung von Datenverbindungen keinen EVN des Telefonnetzbetreibers  gibt - dies ist eine Vorgabe des § 14 TKV.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Reducal schrieb:


> da es für die Nutzung von Datenverbindungen keinen
> EVN des Telefonnetzbetreibers  gibt - dies ist eine Vorgabe des § 14 TKV.


 Es gibt kundenfreundliche Provider, die sekundengenaue EVNs für ihre Datenverbindung anbieten. 
(Auf getrennter Abrechnung Papier/oder on-line nach Anmeldung eines kostenlosen Useraccounts)


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

sehr guter hinweis!!!
mit dem hinweis auf TKV §16 Abs. 1 kann man die Telefonica sofort mundtod machen. es gibt ganz viele urteile, bei denen internet provider mit hinweis auf den §§ verurteilt wurde.

also:
schriftlich einen nachweis nach TKV §§ 16 anfordern und einfach abwarten, ob die telefonica liefert. 
der verweis, daß das alles nur im internet zu finden ist, ist quatsch und das ein vertrag zu stande gekommen ist, ist ja wohl logisch...

ich hatte das gleiche problem mit der telefonica und mittlerweile kommen keine mahnungen und nichts mehr!
viel erfolg und bloß klein beigeben!!

p.s. schon erstaunlich, wer sich hier alles als fachmann ausgibt (selber eierkopp 




Der Jurist schrieb:


> Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche waren früher selber welche.
> Schau mal § 16 TKV und § 17 TKV
> AGB sind nur dann als Inhalt eines Vertrags anzusehen, wenn sie einbezogen wurden.
> 
> Das zur Widerrufsbelehrungen gilt wohl analog.


----------



## wewa-sat (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

_Aufrufe dieser Art nur nach  Abstimmung und Zustimmung  durch die Betreiber _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Schön zu lesen dass ich nicht der einzige beschi.... bin.

Haben jetzt auf der Telefonrechnung von Telefonica vom 05.09. - 30.11.06 740 € Onlinekosten über Einwahl per Modem.

Frage mich nur wie das ganze gehen soll, denn seit dem 01.09.06 hängt der PC an einer DSL Leitung mit Flatrate und dementsprechend hängt seit dem auch kein Modem mehr dran.

Nach telefonischer Rückfrage soll es EVN wie schon des öfteren erwähnt nur im Internet geben... Komisch dass ich nur keine Daten habe um mich bei yellex einzuloggen und mich auch garantiert nicht da deswegen anmelden werde.

na ja das ganze geht eh zum Verbraucherschutz und zum Anwalt und mit der T-kom wurde auch schon geklärt, dass dieser betrag nicht bezahlt wird


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Die Daten zu dieser Rechnung gibt es nicht mehr,da die ursprüngliche Rechnung bzw die Daten aus dem Zeitraum Juni / Juli stammen und aufgrund der max. Speicherung von 6 Monaten nicht mehr vorliegen.Hintergrund zu dieser Forderung ist,dass der Internetprovider Intelicom diese Verbindungen noch nicht abgerechnet hat.Telefonica erledigt dies für Intelicom.Ob dies rechtlich noch werthaltig ist,bleibt mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Nehme mal an, diese Intelicom nutzt Netz und Infrastruktur der Telefonica. Kann kein Nachweis der Verbindungen vom Anbieter geführt werden, ist es dessen Sache glaubhaft zu machen, was ihm zu steht - scheint mir in diesem Fall u. U. unmöglich zu sein. Kein Nachweis, keine Zahlung - fertig!


----------



## Wiwu (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Ich bin im September 2006 auf meine hohe Telefonrechnung aufmerksam geworden (126 Euro statt normal ca. 50). Dann endeckte ich einen Rechnungposten der Telefonica Deutschlang GmbH "Verbindung zu Onlinediensten" der sich auf 79,20 beläuft.  Ich habe aber eine Dsl flatrate bei der Telekom und mein Computer ist über einen externen Dsl Router von Fritz ans I-net angeschlossen. D.H. diese Verbindungen sind gar nicht möglich. Wie kann man sich dagegen wehren bzw. was kann ich tun? Einfach nicht bezahlen?


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Februar 2007)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Alt aber bewährt: Unser Erste Hilfe-Kasten nicht nur bei Dialern. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2007)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Wiwu schrieb:


> Ich bin im September 2006 auf meine hohe Telefonrechnung aufmerksam geworden (126 Euro statt normal ca. 50). Dann endeckte ich einen Rechnungposten der Telefonica Deutschlang GmbH "Verbindung zu Onlinediensten" der sich auf 79,20 beläuft.  Ich habe aber eine Dsl flatrate bei der Telekom und mein Computer ist über einen externen Dsl Router von Fritz ans I-net angeschlossen. D.H. diese Verbindungen sind gar nicht möglich. Wie kann man sich dagegen wehren bzw. was kann ich tun? Einfach nicht bezahlen?




hier mal eine kleine aufmunterung:
ich war betroffener (Januar 2006). habe nicht gezahlt, habe mich auf TKV §16 berufen (alles per einschreiben). die telefonica hat gedroht, mich mit briefen und anrufen bombadiert. letztenendes hat sie angeboten die forderung zu reduzieren. seit dem habe ich nichts mehr von ihr gehört.
Also, an alle, die Betroffen sind: DURCHHALTEN!!!!!!! Es funktioniert! Wichtig: Formsachen beachten, wie Einschreiben, Widerspruch, Hinweis auf Gesetztestexte, Zahlung des Betrages, der vermutlich berechtigt ist (!!).
Viel Glück!


----------



## vivandi220160 (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

viele trauen sich nich etwas gegen diese internet/tel: [ edit]  weil man kene RVV hat. leute geh zur behörden stadt die helfen weiter habe auch ne woche her ne rechnung von COLT TELCOM GMBH ACCOREUS betrag 290€ toll was nach wiederspruch bei meinen anbieter alles geklärt ich raten allen legt wiederspruch.........
in diesen sinne euren



 vivandi220160


----------



## Silvas (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Bei mir ist es ähnlich.... und gerade sehr unnachvollziehbar.. Habe dann heute mal Post von acoreus bekommen. 22.02.08 wurde der Brief geschrieben.. Gleicher Anfang, wir mahnten sie vor einiger Zeit an.... ( Habe noch nie was von denen gehört). Sie beziehen sich auf Rechnungen von 2004 der Telekom, bzw. Forderungen von Telefonica. 

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, die gesamten Rechnungen der Telekom gezahlt zu haben, und nicht nur den Mahnbetrag. Leider habe weder ich, noch die Telekom die Rechnungen von 2004!!!!! Was ja auch vor vier Jahren war. 

Was mache ich denn nun???


----------



## Nicko1998 (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Silvas schrieb:


> Sie beziehen sich auf Rechnungen von 2004 der Telekom, bzw. Forderungen von Telefonica.


Meines Erachtens dürfte das Ganze ohnehin verjährt sein.


Silvas schrieb:


> Was mache ich denn nun???


Auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten, der wohl nie eintreffen wird, und dann das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen! 

Und auf keinen Fall eine Brieffreundschaft beginnen!


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten, der wohl nie eintreffen wird, und dann das Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen!
> Und auf keinen Fall eine Brieffreundschaft beginnen!


Die Unternehmen, um die es hier geht haben nichts  mit der Nutzlosbranche im Forum 
Allgemeines zu tun und  sind ein  weit härteres Kaliber, die durchaus bereit sind weiter
 zu gehen,  auch vor Gericht. 
Schau dir  mal an, wann dieser Thread beginnt.  24.06.*2004 *
Bleib mit deinen Ratschlägen   bei dem, was du bisher kennengelernt hast

@Silvas
Dringender Rat anwaltliche Hilfe zu suchen


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2008)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*



Silvas schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ähnlich.... und gerade sehr unnachvollziehbar.. Habe dann heute mal Post von acoreus bekommen. 22.02.08 wurde der Brief geschrieben.. Gleicher Anfang, wir mahnten sie vor einiger Zeit an.... ( Habe noch nie was von denen gehört). Sie beziehen sich auf Rechnungen von 2004 der Telekom, bzw. Forderungen von Telefonica.
> 
> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, die gesamten Rechnungen der Telekom gezahlt zu haben, und nicht nur den Mahnbetrag. Leider habe weder ich, noch die Telekom die Rechnungen von 2004!!!!! Was ja auch vor vier Jahren war.
> 
> Was mache ich denn nun???



ganz ruhig! geldforderungen verjähren nach 3 jahren. dafür braucht man kein jurist sein (siehe § 195 BGB). die verjährung wird auch nicht unterbrochen, nur weil ziwschendurch mal eine mahnung gekommen ist. sie wird nur unterbrochen durch a) einen mahnbescheid, b) ein gerichtsbeschluß oder c) die schuldanerkennung. einfach mal ein bißchen googeln. 

[ edit]


----------



## Teleton (13 März 2008)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Mal ganz allgemein zu Verjährung.
Die Regelverjährung von 3 Jahren beginnt erst am nächsten 1. Januar der auf die Fälligkeit einer Forderung folgt.
Verjährung wird z.B. gehemmt (d.h. die Uhr wird angehalten) solange Verhandlungen geführt werden. Verhandlungen ist nahezu alles was über ein "Nein" hinausgeht z.B. die Anforderung einer technischen Prüfungsdoku.
Ob eine Forderung verjährt ist muss daher nur im Einzelfall geprüft werden, nur "lange her" reicht noch nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Hi Leute
Ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinem Sachverhalt:
Es ist mehr als zwei Jahre her, dass ich die Call-by-Call Nummer gewaählt habe. Es geht um einen Betrag von 1,51 €
Ich habe damals (3.8.06) die Rechnung der Telekom leider erst mit der Mahnung bezahlt, sodass die Telekom wohl nur ihre eigenen Kosten angemahnt hat, wodurch Ventelo wohl nicht zu ihrem Geld gekommen ist. Jetzt habe ich ein Schreiben von Acoreus bekommen, wonach ich mit allen Kosten (...Inkassovergütung..) 20€ zahlen soll.
War jetzt mal bei einer Rechtsberatung und mir wurde gesagt, das man die Gebühren durchaus draufschlagen kann.
Aber der Anwalt hat mir aber auch gesagt, dass für die Zahlung des Betrages kein Termin feststeht, man also keine Frist gesetze hat. Es also auch keine verspätete Zahlung gibt.
Was haltet ihr von der Argumentation?
Ich würde dann den Betrag an die Telefonfirma überweisen und noch einen Brief dazu verfassen.

Vielen dank im vorraus
Frank


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Forderungen Colt / Telefonica / 123getonline / Acoreus*

Mann seid Ihr gut, 

bei mir will arcoreus 98,00 € und ich weis nicht mal für was... Hab die Nr. nie gewählt, geschweige denn eine Website. Wüßte auch nicht wozu. Hab vor 2 Jahren schon mal ne Mahnung bekommen und darauf mit Anzeige gedroht. Werd das jetzt wieder machen und ne Anzeige bei der Polizei schalten. Außerdem wäre Akte 08 ein interessanter Partner, um diese Firma dingfest zu machen. Ich werd nicht zahlen. Punkt.
G.


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2012)

Hier wird nix geprangert und pauschale Behauptungen ohne Beleg bzw. Boykottaufforderungen können wir aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht stehen lassen.


----------

